# Lo de Verónica Forqué y la maldad de una sociedad enferma y encanallada



## M. Priede (14 Dic 2021)

Recuerdo que a principios de los años 70, una mujer loca de un pueblo de al lado del mío, se presentó a un concurso de canto en TVE. Llamaron al ayuntamiento y fueron a buscarla; *hoy la usarían, como hicieron con Verónica Forqué:*

Tendría que haber sido un toque de atención para todos, pero pesó más el morbo y el ensañamiento. En las redes sociales, los insultos fueron injustos, lamentables y excesivos. “Estás de psiquiátrico, definitivamente”, comentaba uno. “Qué lástima que no te hubieras ido en la primera gala”, dijo otro. “Ojalá te echen porque es lo que te mereces”, aseguraba un tercero. “Recemos para que Verónica Forqué sea encerrada en un psiquiátrico”, pedía otro más.​​Pura hipocresía​​Comentarios como estos -podríamos añadir centenares más-, demuestran una vez más que vivimos en un momento, no ya de farándula y espectáculo, porque de eso ya llevamos años, seguramente décadas e incluso siglos, sino de linchamiento constante, del todo vale para asegurar la audiencia, los likes y el comentario en Twitter hecho con mala baba y rabia. Queremos lágrimas y dolor y sufrimiento en directo. Para eso lo vemos, deben pensar muchos. Para que nos entretengan y nos distraigan con sus miserias. Nunca nos paramos a pensar que hay personas detrás que están sufriendo. Es la absoluta hipocresía de una sociedad que asegura estar muy concienciada con la salud mental, pero que en cuanto tiene un caso en directo, público y notorio, en vez de ayudar contribuye al ensañamiento, al señalamiento, al ostracismo y al estigma.​​Muchos pensarán que Verónica Forqué se prestó voluntariamente a ello, que ella fue la que accedió a salir en televisión. Muchos otros aún pensarán que, de vez en cuando, sonreía, por lo que nadie podría haber pensado que estaba tan grave. Pero es una excusa deplorable. Ella participó en un concurso, no estaba allí para que la lincharan usando sus problemas de salud mental. El espectáculo en que TVE ha incurrido permitiendo que una participante de uno de sus programas recibiera semejante hostigamiento, más sabiendo por lo que estaba pasando, es repugnante. Indigno de una cadena pública que pagamos con los impuestos de todos. No todo vale ni debería valer"​​







Verónica Forqué, la actriz que pidió ayuda a gritos mientras que muchos prefirieron mirar hacia otro lado


Nadie parecía entender, o quería ver, que Verónica Forqué estaba viviendo un auténtico infierno, que estaba pidiendo ayuda a gritos. A pesar de que ella




www.elindependiente.com




Era más que evidente; no tenía que estar ahí. Incluso su deterioro físico la llevaba a aparentar veinte años más. Observad sus nudillos y sus dedos, con una artitris grave; es posible que su cerebro también siguiera esa vía, la de un envejecimiento prematuro:

La burla, incluso la risa (los animales no ríen, dado que no entienden lo absurdo, lo ridículo) son mecanismos de segregación/integración muy evolucionados; en otras especies el que se sale de la pauta del grupo, de la manada, lo acaban matando, o separando, de tal manera que sin pertenencia a un grupo acaba muriendo. Al menos en nuestra especie existen más posibilidades de que la persona sometida a burla acabe corrigiendo, lo cual no quiere decir que el grupo por fuerza tenga razón, ni mucho menos que moralmente sea aceptable lo que se le ha hecho; se supone que somos algo más que animales que comen, rien, lloran y copulan y sólo un poquito más refinados; creo que somos algo más, ¿no?

Pues parece ser que no. Mirad cómo incluso se cachondean; si sufre, allá ella, nosotros somos el grupo de los listos y buen rollo, así que mejor que se vaya a su casa:
"Terminus, post: 38186998, member: 170871"]
Masterchef asesinos
Se reían de ella y la ridiculizaban. Todo vale por la audiencia y por la pasta. Mirad, la cuenta oficial de masterchef en Youtube, hasta deformaban la cara de Verónica en los previews para hacer aún más mofa d ella y ganar clicks y visitas. Vomitivo.

[/QUOTE]
Del suicidio de esta mujer se puede hablar desde muchas perspectivas, y la que he puesto parte justamente de ahí, de que la enajenación se forma en la relación de un individuo con el entorno, y si el entorno está igual o peor que el individuo, también lleva su parte de responsabilidad, no sólo quien acaba perdiendo el norte. Cada cual ha de ser responsable de sus actos, por supuesto, y no sirve de excusa decir que la culpa es de la sociedad; pero eso no excluye que desde fuera se pueda ver el problema con más alcance, con más perspectiva, puesto que no se produce por un simple desvarío sino que también tiene que ver con asuntos familiares, profesionales, sociales que envuelven a la persona y la pueden desbordar.

Me temo que su hija sigue la escuela de su madre; ojalá no acabe igual. No es cuestión de genética sino de que se repiten las mismas pautas y se adoptan conductas, en este caso con bases claramente ideológicas, totalmente alienantes para una persona sana pero, eso sí, bien integrada, con lo cual la ideología produce esas deformaciones no puntualmente sino habitualmente. *¡Es la ideología dominante la que la empuja a ese camino, no nos olvidemos!* Ella cree que es libre, que todo esto es ocurrencia suya, pero no, no es así. Si es que parece más propio de finales de los 60:

En realidad Verónica Forqué era tal y como aparecía en sus películas; de hecho siempre hizo el mismo papel. Es como Luis Ciges, que en la vida era tal y como aparecía en pantalla, sus personajes estaban pensados para él. Ciges tenía un papel y Forqué otro.

Forqué tenía en su mente el cacao propio de la sociedad actual; no es capaz de entender que el hecho de que una mujer no enfríe acorde con su edad, eso no le otorga derecho a exigir que la deseen. Reconoce que envidia a los hombres cuando ya viejos y feos se emparejan con mujeres más jóvenes y atractivas.* Pero ella misma lo explica: "a las mujeres les atraen los hombres con poder", *sin embargo echa la culpa al machismo y no a las mujeres (¿desconoce que un porcentaje altísimo de mujeres son machistas?), y que en definitiva siguen un proceso natural: *si por naturaleza les gustan fuertes o poderosos (y a su vez les dejan de gustar cuando dejan de serlo), pues qué le vamos a hacer*. También conozco crisis matrimoniales por culpa del problema *que sobreviene cuando la mujer envejece pero no enfría.* Y no hay solución, salvo el adulterio o aguantarse. O que el marido se almidone la polla (o se emborrache y se atiborre de viagra) y "cumpla con su deber", que así le dicen tanto ellas como ellos, y me imagino que elles también: "cumple con tu deber de hombre".

Forqué vivía en un mundo infantil, tan frecuente en actores y artistas en general, lo cual no exculpa de responsabilidad a TVE, ni a sus compañeros de ese programa estúpido ni a la jauría que es nuestra especie, ahora en las redes sociales:

*Verónica Forqué: "Tenemos derecho a tener orgasmos a los 60 años, tenemos un coño precioso"*








Verónica Forqué: "Tenemos derecho a tener orgasmos a los 60 años, tenemos un coño precioso"


Verónica Forqué protagoniza una de las entrevistas más divertidas de Thais Villas en El Intermedio. La actriz reivindica a las lesbianas y a las mujeres de más de 50 años: "Los actores de mi quinta trabajan con chicas de 25, ese machismo me jode".




www.lasexta.com





*******
La *polémica* salta a la palestra de *Twitter* debido a que desde la dirección del programa ya sabían que la exconcursante de '*MasterChef Celebrity*' había abandonado el programa por una *depresión*. Recordamos que este programa no es en directo.






Video 
El momento en el que Veronica Forqué llama al programa para comunicar que no continuará. 

Pero, aún así, la *dirección del talent show culinario*, en vez de haber cuidado su imagen por la enfermedad que sufría, decidió centrar el montaje final hacia su *desestabilización* con el fin de aprovecharse de ella mediáticamente hablando. "*Decidieron romper*, de esta manera, *el juguete* que encarna Verónica Forqué", comenta un twittero indignado en la red social del pájaro azul.








La audiencia pide la cancelación de 'MasterChef'


Las redes se han vuelto a encender después de conocer el fallecimiento de Verónica Forqué en su domicilio particular de Madrid. Ya conocemos que la actriz madrileña




www.mundodeportivo.com





****
"Verónica era muy excéntrica y eso significa audiencia. Se la puso de capitana de un equipo para que se generase el caos e, incluso, uno de los miembros del jurado, Pepe,* la apadrinó para que pasase más tiempo en pantalla*. Se la llevó al límite como a todos los concursantes de su perfil", explican. 

“No es por echarme flores, pero es muy complicado lo que hacemos cada temporada. Nosotros vamos con unos formatos muy blancos, muy familiares, y *competimos con otros muy de 'reality', mucho más fuertes, como pueden ser ‘La isla de las tentaciones’, ‘Supervivientes’ o ‘Gran Hermano’*. Al final hay que llamar la atención y hay que entretener. Y lo hacemos cosiendo y cocinando”. 

Por último, cabría cuestionarse* por qué hay tanto secretismo en torno a este programa*. Los pocos que hablan no quieren dar su nombre, mientras que la mayoría rechaza contar lo que sucede una vez se apagan las cámaras. Los motivos son diferentes según a quién le preguntes. "MasterChef' es un programa con muchísima audiencia* que, además, paga bien al personal*. Es cierto que es muy intensivo, con mucho viaje y trabajo los fines de semana que no se paga, pero cualquier guionista lo va a ver como un seguro de vida. Piensa que los programas en televisión suelen durar una o dos temporadas; 'MasterChef' lleva casi 10 años". 

Por otra parte, los concursantes famosos no pueden hablar por dos motivos: tienen una cláusula de silencio y, además, *para muchos es la última tabla de salvación*. Lo explica un agente de artistas: "*Se busca a actores en horas bajas que traguen con lo que sea.* A la mayoría los exprimen mucho más de lo que esperan, porque, además, los artistas tienen siempre una relación muy complicada con su ego, pero el sistema es así y ellos solo quieren volver a reengancharse a la maquinaria,* por eso casi ninguno te va a reconocer que la experiencia de 'MasterChef' es horrible*, aunque en privado lo hagan casi todos". 









Los bajos fondos de 'MasterChef': "Se nos pide que apretemos a la gente, hasta romperla"


Presión salvaje, ganadores designados y toda una suerte de ayudas se esconden detrás de uno de los formatos más exitosos de la televisión




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Lemavos (14 Dic 2021)

Vivimos la sociedad más egocéntrica, individualista, sin empatía ni inteligencia emocional del s.xx y XXI 

Dep verónica. 

Su muerte es un fracaso de todos.


----------



## Sr. Breve (14 Dic 2021)

estaría bien que denunciaran a master chef

nada nada mal


----------



## fayser (14 Dic 2021)

¿Dice la noticia que está bien que se meta en "Masterchef Celebrity" a sacarse unos dineros y que de ello debe deducir todo el mundo que tiene graves problemas de depresión que le conducirán al suicidio?


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (14 Dic 2021)

Tengo algunas preguntas en voz alta:

¿No había ningún familiar para aconsejarle no participar en este tipo de circos?
¿Su terapeuta o quien fuera que la tratara tampoco?
¿Sólo nos afectan estas cosas cuando le pasan a un famoso?

Vosotros, que os escandalizáis tanto... ¿Cuántas veces en este foro y en las RRSS habéis puesto a parir a todo el que os cae mal o no piensa como vosotros?
*
Por favor, un poquito menos de hipocresía*.


----------



## imaginARIO (14 Dic 2021)

¿Ha sido la kobic?
entonces no ha sido.
Sólo se muere de kobic o por no emponzoñarse.

PD- era del clan de la ceja.


----------



## Black Jack (14 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Recuerdo que a principios de los años 70, una mujer loca de un pueblo de al lado del mío, se presentó a un concurso de canto en TVE. Llamaron al ayuntamiento y fueron a buscarla; *hoy la usarían, como hicieron con Verónica Forqué:*
> 
> Tendría que haber sido un toque de atención para todos, pero pesó más el morbo y el ensañamiento. En las redes sociales, los insultos fueron injustos, lamentables y excesivos. “Estás de psiquiátrico, definitivamente”, comentaba uno. “Qué lástima que no te hubieras ido en la primera gala”, dijo otro. “Ojalá te echen porque es lo que te mereces”, aseguraba un tercero. “Recemos para que Verónica Forqué sea encerrada en un psiquiátrico”, pedía otro más.​​Pura hipocresía​​Comentarios como estos -podríamos añadir centenares más-, demuestran una vez más que vivimos en un momento, no ya de farándula y espectáculo, porque de eso ya llevamos años, seguramente décadas e incluso siglos, sino de linchamiento constante, del todo vale para asegurar la audiencia, los likes y el comentario en Twitter hecho con mala baba y rabia. Queremos lágrimas y dolor y sufrimiento en directo. Para eso lo vemos, deben pensar muchos. Para que nos entretengan y nos distraigan con sus miserias. Nunca nos paramos a pensar que hay personas detrás que están sufriendo. Es la absoluta hipocresía de una sociedad que asegura estar muy concienciada con la salud mental, pero que en cuanto tiene un caso en directo, público y notorio, en vez de ayudar contribuye al ensañamiento, al señalamiento, al ostracismo y al estigma.​​Muchos pensarán que Verónica Forqué se prestó voluntariamente a ello, que ella fue la que accedió a salir en televisión. Muchos otros aún pensarán que, de vez en cuando, sonreía, por lo que nadie podría haber pensado que estaba tan grave. Pero es una excusa deplorable. Ella participó en un concurso, no estaba allí para que la lincharan usando sus problemas de salud mental. El espectáculo en que TVE ha incurrido permitiendo que una participante de uno de sus programas recibiera semejante hostigamiento, más sabiendo por lo que estaba pasando, es repugnante. Indigno de una cadena pública que pagamos con los impuestos de todos. No todo vale ni debería valer"​​
> 
> ...



A ver mongolo, que citas 3 mensajes y en dos ya se dice que está mal y que necesita un psiquiatra, ¿qué cojones quieres que haga "la sociedad" si ni su prOpia familia ha hecho ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA?O


----------



## Fígaro (14 Dic 2021)

También eres de la Forqué? Joder, no te falta nada.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Dic 2021)

@Visilleras lo que dijimos en otro post:
*en España nadie tiene la culpa nunca de nada,siempre son los demás*


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Vivimos la sociedad más egocéntrica, individualista, sin empatía ni inteligencia emocional del s.xx y XXI
> 
> Dep verónica.
> 
> Su muerte es un fracaso de todos.



Será fracaso vuestro.

Era una progre fumeta, putona, colgada, arruinada y divorciada. Vamos lo que lleváis promocionando la gentuza como tú desde hace 40 años. Lo que le vendéis ahora a las crías jóvenes como el colmo de la liberación y el bienestar.

¿De quien dices que es el fracaso gilipollas?


----------



## Lemavos (14 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Será fracaso vuestro.
> 
> Era una progre fumeta, putona, colgada, arruinada y divorciada. Vamos lo que lleváis promocionando la gentuza como tú desde hace 40 años. Lo que le vendéis ahora a las crías jóvenes como el colmo de la liberación y el bienestar.
> 
> ¿De quien dices que es el fracaso gilipollas?



Eres el claro ejemplo de que la sociedad es un fracaso. 

Sean cuales sean tus ideas, siempre debes tener empatía hacia los demás. Has demostrado que no tienes empatía, ratifica lo que he dicho.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Eres el claro ejemplo de que la sociedad es un fracaso.
> 
> Sean cuales sean tus ideas, siempre debes tener empatía hacia los demás. Has demostrado que no tienes empatía, ratifica lo que he dicho.



¿Sabes como se define la empatía?

¿Sientes empatía por una piedra? ¿Por un helecho?

Pues la gentuza como tú no llega ni a cagarruta de cabra. 

Sois el MAL con mayúsculas. Sentir empatía por vosotros es algo así como irse de cañas con el diablo. Y claro que la sociedad es un fracaso, en el momento en que alumbró y toleró alimañas de tu calaña. Sois una panda de enfermos que encima acusáis al resto de propagar la enfermedad que vosotros y solo vosotros habéis creado.


----------



## seven up (14 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Recuerdo que a principios de los años 70, una mujer loca de un pueblo de al lado del mío, se presentó a un concurso de canto en TVE. Llamaron al ayuntamiento y fueron a buscarla; *hoy la usarían, como hicieron con Verónica Forqué:*
> 
> Tendría que haber sido un toque de atención para todos, pero pesó más el morbo y el ensañamiento. En las redes sociales, los insultos fueron injustos, lamentables y excesivos. “Estás de psiquiátrico, definitivamente”, comentaba uno. “Qué lástima que no te hubieras ido en la primera gala”, dijo otro. “Ojalá te echen porque es lo que te mereces”, aseguraba un tercero. “Recemos para que Verónica Forqué sea encerrada en un psiquiátrico”, pedía otro más.​​Pura hipocresía​​Comentarios como estos -podríamos añadir centenares más-, demuestran una vez más que vivimos en un momento, no ya de farándula y espectáculo, porque de eso ya llevamos años, seguramente décadas e incluso siglos, sino de linchamiento constante, del todo vale para asegurar la audiencia, los likes y el comentario en Twitter hecho con mala baba y rabia. Queremos lágrimas y dolor y sufrimiento en directo. Para eso lo vemos, deben pensar muchos. Para que nos entretengan y nos distraigan con sus miserias. Nunca nos paramos a pensar que hay personas detrás que están sufriendo. Es la absoluta hipocresía de una sociedad que asegura estar muy concienciada con la salud mental, pero que en cuanto tiene un caso en directo, público y notorio, en vez de ayudar contribuye al ensañamiento, al señalamiento, al ostracismo y al estigma.​​Muchos pensarán que Verónica Forqué se prestó voluntariamente a ello, que ella fue la que accedió a salir en televisión. Muchos otros aún pensarán que, de vez en cuando, sonreía, por lo que nadie podría haber pensado que estaba tan grave. Pero es una excusa deplorable. Ella participó en un concurso, no estaba allí para que la lincharan usando sus problemas de salud mental. El espectáculo en que TVE ha incurrido permitiendo que una participante de uno de sus programas recibiera semejante hostigamiento, más sabiendo por lo que estaba pasando, es repugnante. Indigno de una cadena pública que pagamos con los impuestos de todos. No todo vale ni debería valer"​​
> 
> ...



No conozco las causas reales de su suicidio pero a lo mejor el programa en cuestión retrasó el fin anticipado de su vida, durante su programación a lo mejor estuvo lo suficientemente entretenida como para no comerse el tarro. Todo esto sin entrar si tenía problemas económicos o no.


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Recuerdo que a principios de los años 70, una mujer loca de un pueblo de al lado del mío, se presentó a un concurso de canto en TVE. Llamaron al ayuntamiento y fueron a buscarla; *hoy la usarían, como hicieron con Verónica Forqué:*
> 
> Tendría que haber sido un toque de atención para todos, pero pesó más el morbo y el ensañamiento. En las redes sociales, los insultos fueron injustos, lamentables y excesivos. “Estás de psiquiátrico, definitivamente”, comentaba uno. “Qué lástima que no te hubieras ido en la primera gala”, dijo otro. “Ojalá te echen porque es lo que te mereces”, aseguraba un tercero. “Recemos para que Verónica Forqué sea encerrada en un psiquiátrico”, pedía otro más.​​Pura hipocresía​​Comentarios como estos -podríamos añadir centenares más-, demuestran una vez más que vivimos en un momento, no ya de farándula y espectáculo, porque de eso ya llevamos años, seguramente décadas e incluso siglos, sino de linchamiento constante, del todo vale para asegurar la audiencia, los likes y el comentario en Twitter hecho con mala baba y rabia. Queremos lágrimas y dolor y sufrimiento en directo. Para eso lo vemos, deben pensar muchos. Para que nos entretengan y nos distraigan con sus miserias. Nunca nos paramos a pensar que hay personas detrás que están sufriendo. Es la absoluta hipocresía de una sociedad que asegura estar muy concienciada con la salud mental, pero que en cuanto tiene un caso en directo, público y notorio, en vez de ayudar contribuye al ensañamiento, al señalamiento, al ostracismo y al estigma.​​Muchos pensarán que Verónica Forqué se prestó voluntariamente a ello, que ella fue la que accedió a salir en televisión. Muchos otros aún pensarán que, de vez en cuando, sonreía, por lo que nadie podría haber pensado que estaba tan grave. Pero es una excusa deplorable. Ella participó en un concurso, no estaba allí para que la lincharan usando sus problemas de salud mental. El espectáculo en que TVE ha incurrido permitiendo que una participante de uno de sus programas recibiera semejante hostigamiento, más sabiendo por lo que estaba pasando, es repugnante. Indigno de una cadena pública que pagamos con los impuestos de todos. No todo vale ni debería valer"​​
> 
> ...



Pues si llega a salir un hilo de masterchef aquí, que ni idea si ha salido la verdad, ni me quiero imaginar los comentarios de comedoritos.

Por un lado yo veo un doble problema en estos temas, el de los comedoritos trolls sin la mínima empatía hacia los demás, qué por cierto de qué viven y comen? están todo el día, todos los días troleando en foros, redes sociales, etc, nunca he sabido de que viven, que alguien me lo explique por favor que yo no paro de currar 

Y por otro lado la de las victimas, sino estás bien, para que te expones a medios, a redes sociales, etc? Por llamar la atención.

Yo de verdad que empiezo a no entender nada de esta vida, vas de buen rollo, subnormales comedoritos te insultan porque se siente mejor así, de qué viven ni idea? 

Te sientes mal, en vez de reflexionar en privado, te expones, cuál es la razón para eso, en vez de llevarlo en privado? 

Seré el raro yo, pero cada vez entiendo menos los comportamientos de la sociedad, es tan difícil no insultar a quién no te ha insultado, no ofender, no exponer tu vida sin necesidad?

Por lo visto en la sociedad actual es sí y eso da asco.


----------



## M. Priede (14 Dic 2021)

_Suso_ dijo:


> Pues si llega a salir un hilo de masterchef aquí, que ni idea si ha salido la verdad, ni me quiero imaginar los comentarios de comedoritos.
> 
> Por un lado yo veo un doble problema en estos temas, el de los comedoritos trolls sin la mínima empatía hacia los demás , qué por cierto de qué viven y comen? están todo el día, todos los días troleando en foros, redes sociales, etc, nunca he sabido de que viven, que alguien me lo explique por favor que yo no paro de currar
> 
> ...



Uno: era evidente que no estaba bien, y si no se está bien, no es fácil saber qué es lo que tienes que hacer, lo que conviene y no conviene hacer


----------



## M. Priede (14 Dic 2021)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Dice la noticia que está bien que se meta en "Masterchef Celebrity" a sacarse unos dineros y que de ello debe deducir todo el mundo que tiene graves problemas de depresión que le conducirán al suicidio?



Lo que vemos en el vídeo es a una persona desequilibrada que no está en el sitio apropiado. La escogieron precisamente para eso, para que armara el pitote y atraer audiencia.


----------



## Martaurado2 (14 Dic 2021)

seven up dijo:


> No conozco las causas reales de su suicidio pero a lo mejor el programa en cuestión retrasó el fin anticipado de su vida, durante su programación a lo mejor estuvo lo suficientemente entretenida como para no comerse el tarro. Todo esto sin entrar si tenía problemas económicos o no.



15000 € se llevaba por programa por hacer la niña retarded malcriada.

Y aún dicen que habría que denunciar a Masterchef


----------



## M. Priede (14 Dic 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Tengo algunas preguntas en voz alta:
> 
> ¿No había ningún familiar para aconsejarle no participar en este tipo de circos?



¿No había nadie en producción del programa para darse cuenta de que no estaba bien hacer eso a una persona que está sufriendo un trastorno?



> ¿Su terapeuta o quien fuera que la tratara tampoco?



Su terapeuta no dirige TVE



> ¿Sólo nos afectan estas cosas cuando le pasan a un famoso?



No, sólo que cuando le suceden a un famoso todo el mundo habla de ese caso en concreto precisamente porque es famoso. Si tú te suicidaras es posible que tus vecinos se alegraran, pero nadie más, porque salvo ellos y tu mamá, nadie te conoce.



> Vosotros, que os escandalizáis tanto... ¿Cuántas veces en este foro y en las RRSS habéis puesto a parir a todo el que os cae mal o no piensa como vosotros?
> 
> *Por favor, un poquito menos de hipocresía*.



Nunca se insulta a quien ves que está en un mal momento; insultarte a ti no es lo mismo que insultar a Verónica Forqué, porque ella está sufriendo y deseando dejar de hacerlo, y tú sólo eres un hijoputa más.


----------



## _Suso_ (14 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Uno: era evidente que no estaba bien, y si no se está bien, no es fácil saber qué es lo que tienes que hacer, lo que conviene y no conviene hacer



En eso coincido contigo y totalmente, cuando alguien no está bien suele tomar decisiones equivocadas, eso sí, las redes sociales y los medios actuales empeoran todo para esas personas.

Y en este caso hablamos de tv por ser una persona famosa, pero yo me he visto casos de gente anónima en redes sociales que tú te quedas, qué penita, qué necesidad?


----------



## socrates99 (14 Dic 2021)

La televi-sion es un ENTE diábolico,y en España es tremendo.
De todos modos estos programas están todos guionizados,la Forque se suicido o fue algo repentino…a saber


----------



## M. Priede (14 Dic 2021)

Black Jack dijo:


> A ver mongolo, que citas 3 mensajes y en dos ya se dice que está mal y que necesita un psiquiatra, ¿qué cojones quieres que haga "la sociedad" si ni su prOpia familia ha hecho ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA?O



Que cierre el pico, como tú, bocachancla.


----------



## chemarin (14 Dic 2021)

No veo que haya gran cosa para dudar en este caso, solo viendo el vídeo es más que evidente que esa mujer no estaba bien psicológicamente, y la responsabilidad recae en TVE por contratar a una enferma mental. Y encima Pepe haciéndole el juego en lugar de exigir que saliera del programa.

Pero no es ningún fracaso de la sociedad, lo será de los responsables de esa situación, que los hay, aunque en España es obvio que nunca nadie tiene culpa de nada, son los otros, claro.


----------



## Euron G. (14 Dic 2021)

Hipocresía? Lo que hay es una inmoralidad desmadrada.


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Dic 2021)

Hostias, cualquiera diría que se ha registrado en burbuja en vez de presentarse a un concurso


----------



## Black Jack (14 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Que cierre el pico, como tú, bocachancla.



Quieres que la sociedad cierre el pico miemtras tú lo abres de par en par, muy coherente... seguro que votas a PODEMOS.


----------



## Erik morden (14 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> ¿Sabes como se define la empatía?
> 
> ¿Sientes empatía por una piedra? ¿Por un helecho?
> 
> ...



Se te ve muy empatico, co


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (14 Dic 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> Se te ve muy empatico, co



Empatía selectiva creo que lo llaman. Lo inventaron los rojos creo recordar. Al final resulta que les vamos a poder sacar algún rendimiento.


----------



## Katakroker (15 Dic 2021)

Echarle la culpa a la sociedad está muy trillado, más si lo hacen los que fomentan diariamente ese encabronamiento de una mitad contra la otra o todos contra todos, como son precisamente los medios para fatisfacer a sus subvencionadores políticos.


----------



## XRL (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Recuerdo que a principios de los años 70, una mujer loca de un pueblo de al lado del mío, se presentó a un concurso de canto en TVE. Llamaron al ayuntamiento y fueron a buscarla; *hoy la usarían, como hicieron con Verónica Forqué:*
> 
> Tendría que haber sido un toque de atención para todos, pero pesó más el morbo y el ensañamiento. En las redes sociales, los insultos fueron injustos, lamentables y excesivos. “Estás de psiquiátrico, definitivamente”, comentaba uno. “Qué lástima que no te hubieras ido en la primera gala”, dijo otro. “Ojalá te echen porque es lo que te mereces”, aseguraba un tercero. “Recemos para que Verónica Forqué sea encerrada en un psiquiátrico”, pedía otro más.​​Pura hipocresía​​Comentarios como estos -podríamos añadir centenares más-, demuestran una vez más que vivimos en un momento, no ya de farándula y espectáculo, porque de eso ya llevamos años, seguramente décadas e incluso siglos, sino de linchamiento constante, del todo vale para asegurar la audiencia, los likes y el comentario en Twitter hecho con mala baba y rabia. Queremos lágrimas y dolor y sufrimiento en directo. Para eso lo vemos, deben pensar muchos. Para que nos entretengan y nos distraigan con sus miserias. Nunca nos paramos a pensar que hay personas detrás que están sufriendo. Es la absoluta hipocresía de una sociedad que asegura estar muy concienciada con la salud mental, pero que en cuanto tiene un caso en directo, público y notorio, en vez de ayudar contribuye al ensañamiento, al señalamiento, al ostracismo y al estigma.​​Muchos pensarán que Verónica Forqué se prestó voluntariamente a ello, que ella fue la que accedió a salir en televisión. Muchos otros aún pensarán que, de vez en cuando, sonreía, por lo que nadie podría haber pensado que estaba tan grave. Pero es una excusa deplorable. Ella participó en un concurso, no estaba allí para que la lincharan usando sus problemas de salud mental. El espectáculo en que TVE ha incurrido permitiendo que una participante de uno de sus programas recibiera semejante hostigamiento, más sabiendo por lo que estaba pasando, es repugnante. Indigno de una cadena pública que pagamos con los impuestos de todos. No todo vale ni debería valer"​​
> 
> ...



charo media


----------



## XRL (15 Dic 2021)

a mi me la pela lo que le pase a los demás,como si se mueren todos


----------



## WasP (15 Dic 2021)

Es evidente que la señora estaba mal, por las causas que fuera, y meterse en algo como masterchef no es la mejor idea que pudo tener. Una vez allí, es tan evidente su estado que Miki Nadal la defiende contra sus compañeros, y el presentador, cuyo nombre no sé, también. 

Señales, señales que la mujer iba dejando, solo con verla, pero que nadie interpretó se atrevió a interpretar hasta las últimas consecuencias. Pobrecilla, fue una buena actriz, y querida por toda una generación.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (15 Dic 2021)

Este Señor cuando se divorcio se dedicó acusar al marido de no haberla dejado vivir y de ser un aburrido y un triste.
Salió en una revista diciendo que se quería hinchar a follar,esa era la expectativas y la cruel realidad pues....
Y la hija viendo como estaba en el programa debería haberla sacado al 2 día y ayudarla y sobretodo vigilar la muy de cerca,pero oye la culpa es de la sociedad y del ex imagino


----------



## WasP (15 Dic 2021)

Katakroker dijo:


> Echarle la culpa a la sociedad está muy trillado, más si lo hacen los que fomentan diariamente ese encabronamiento de una mitad contra la otra o todos contra todos, como son precisamente los medios para fatisfacer a sus subvencionadores políticos.



No creo que sea echarle TODA la culpa a la sociedad, pocas cosas son responsabilidad o consecuencia única de algo, más bien de un conjunto de diversas causas. Aquí la "sociedad" también ha tenido parte en este entierro (y nunca mejor dicho), y también muchas otras causas que no sabremos. Pero si nadie asume su parte es como que a nadie le importa, o que no vale la pena aprender o sacar conclusiones, y yo no creo que eso esté bien.


----------



## Libistros (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Será fracaso vuestro.
> 
> Era una progre fumeta, putona, colgada, arruinada y divorciada. Vamos lo que lleváis promocionando la gentuza como tú desde hace 40 años. Lo que le vendéis ahora a las crías jóvenes como el colmo de la liberación y el bienestar.
> 
> ¿De quien dices que es el fracaso gilipollas?



Por favor que le pongan una estatua a este señor.

Si todavía va a resultar culpa nuestra que una señora déspota y con graves problemas de autocontrol y depresiones se apunte a un programa en el que se dedica a dilapidar su inmaculada e inmerecida imagen pública porque se creía que era la Reina de Saba. Si tan mal estaba desde sus familiares a los "psicólogos" del propio programa le tendrían que haber ahorrado el participar de un espectáculo bochornoso o, al menos, capar las redes sociales para que no leyera los improperios que se ganó a pulso por andar haciendo el gamba en la tele a una edad en la que tendría que estar contándole cuentos a sus nietos, máxime cuando era una señora que económicamente tenía la vida solucionada.

¿Me da pena su muerte?, a nivel humano sí. ¿Es culpa de alguien ajeno a ella misma y su familia más cercana? ¡NO!


----------



## baifo (15 Dic 2021)

Según la juntaletras , los que decían que había que mandarla a un psiquiátrico eran unos hipócritas . Pues es un hecho , si en lugar de dejarla irse a su casa sola la hubiesen internado en un manicomio , hoy esa señora seguramente estaría viva y en tratamiento , fíjense ustedes que hipocresía tan mayúscula ... Ah no, que lo suyo era aplaudirle sistemáticamente cada ida de pelota ¿Era eso? , Vaya panda de hipócritas son los periodistas , de verdad.


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (15 Dic 2021)

La depresion es una enfermedad "invisible" (en muchas ocasiones) y muy seria. Es complicado su detección, tratamiento y cura.

Las personas que tratan con una persona en depresión deben tener mucho tacto, y medir muy bien los pasos. Quienes hayan tenido una situacion asi, sabran de lo que hablo, y que es muy difícil "conectar" con la persona en depresión. Amor, comprensión, empatía, paciencia... Ojala esta sociedad fuese mejor.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2021)

Libistros dijo:


> Por favor que le pongan una estatua a este señor.
> 
> Si todavía va a resultar culpa nuestra que una señora déspota y con graves problemas de autocontrol y depresiones se apunte a un programa en el que se dedica a dilapidar su inmaculada e inmerecida imagen pública porque se creía que era la Reina de Saba. Si tan mal estaba desde sus familiares a los "psicólogos" del propio programa le tendrían que haber ahorrado el participar de un espectáculo bochornoso o, al menos, capar las redes sociales para que no leyera los improperios que se ganó a pulso por andar haciendo el gamba en la tele a una edad en la que tendría que estar contándole cuentos a sus nietos, máxime cuando era una señora que económicamente tenía la vida solucionada.
> 
> ¿Me da pena su muerte?, a nivel humano sí. ¿Es culpa de alguien ajeno a ella misma y su familia más cercana? ¡NO!



Hombre culpables los mismos que a grandes rasgos fomentaron, consintieron y ensalzaron todos sus errores y vicios. Que esta no es la única. Que su hija por lo que hemos visto por ahí lleva aún peor camino.

Son claros exponentes o productos de una sociedad como la actual, donde es el "progresismo" el que nos dice que hacer, como actuar o que pensar. 

Luego cuanto estas cosas llegan a su natural conclusión, siempre es el resto el que tiene la culpa. Siempre es la misma historia. A día de hoy sigue siendo culpa del "machismo" al que tantas renunciaron hace años al parecer, que sigan siendo unas desgraciadas. Lo joden todo y luego la culpa la tiene todo el mundo excepto ellos.


----------



## Erik morden (15 Dic 2021)

WasP dijo:


> Es evidente que la señora estaba mal, por las causas que fuera, y meterse en algo como masterchef no es la mejor idea que pudo tener. Una vez allí, es tan evidente su estado que Miki Nadal la defiende contra sus compañeros, y el presentador, cuyo nombre no sé, también.
> 
> Señales, señales que la mujer iba dejando, solo con verla, pero que nadie interpretó se atrevió a interpretar hasta las últimas consecuencias. Pobrecilla, fue una buena actriz, y querida por toda una generación.



Si miki se parece a su hermano (curro conmigo) es buena persona y oeor humorista


----------



## Libistros (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Luego cuanto estas cosas llegan a su natural conclusión, siempre es el resto el que tiene la culpa. Siempre es la misma historia. A día de hoy sigue siendo culpa del "machismo" al que tantas renunciaron hace años al parecer, que sigan siendo unas desgraciadas. Lo joden todo y luego la culpa la tiene todo el mundo excepto ellos.



Consuélate con lo evidente, ya queda menos. Esta generación se extingue sola y con ella mueren sus ideas. Lo problemático es que nos arrastran a los demás a su mundo de fango, a ver cómo nos las ingeniamos para no vernos atrapados en su dinámica destructiva y los últimos estertores de su delirio.


----------



## Mr. Frost (15 Dic 2021)

Dejad de infantilizar a la gente. Cada uno es libre de tomar sus propias decisiones y apechugar con las consecuencias. Es más, quizás alguien le aconsejó que a lo mejor acudir a un programa de televisión "de cocina" podría servirle para evadirse de sus problemas.

También dudo mucho que su suicidio tenga que ver con lo de Masterchef, de haber sido así se habría suicidado más cerca del final de su emisión.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (15 Dic 2021)

Martaurado2 dijo:


> 15000 € se llevaba por programa por hacer la niña retarded malcriada.
> 
> Y aún dicen que habría que denunciar a Masterchef



Lo que le pagaran es irrelevante.
Ella no debería haber ido nunca en ese estado a MC. Su familia y seres queridos no deberían haberle dejado ir. Y MC no debería haberla dejado participar o cortar su participación cuando era tan evidente que no estaba bien.

De las 3 partes implicadas a la que más se le puede pedir explicaciones es a MC. A ella en su estado no se le puede pedir nada. Y a los demás, hasta qué punto un amigo o un familiar puede impedir con éxito que un adulto haga lo que quiera?


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Recuerdo que a principios de los años 70, una mujer loca de un pueblo de al lado del mío, se presentó a un concurso de canto en TVE. Llamaron al ayuntamiento y fueron a buscarla; *hoy la usarían, como hicieron con Verónica Forqué:*
> 
> Tendría que haber sido un toque de atención para todos, pero pesó más el morbo y el ensañamiento. En las redes sociales, los insultos fueron injustos, lamentables y excesivos. “Estás de psiquiátrico, definitivamente”, comentaba uno. “Qué lástima que no te hubieras ido en la primera gala”, dijo otro. “Ojalá te echen porque es lo que te mereces”, aseguraba un tercero. “Recemos para que Verónica Forqué sea encerrada en un psiquiátrico”, pedía otro más.​​Pura hipocresía​​Comentarios como estos -podríamos añadir centenares más-, demuestran una vez más que vivimos en un momento, no ya de farándula y espectáculo, porque de eso ya llevamos años, seguramente décadas e incluso siglos, sino de linchamiento constante, del todo vale para asegurar la audiencia, los likes y el comentario en Twitter hecho con mala baba y rabia. Queremos lágrimas y dolor y sufrimiento en directo. Para eso lo vemos, deben pensar muchos. Para que nos entretengan y nos distraigan con sus miserias. Nunca nos paramos a pensar que hay personas detrás que están sufriendo. Es la absoluta hipocresía de una sociedad que asegura estar muy concienciada con la salud mental, pero que en cuanto tiene un caso en directo, público y notorio, en vez de ayudar contribuye al ensañamiento, al señalamiento, al ostracismo y al estigma.​​Muchos pensarán que Verónica Forqué se prestó voluntariamente a ello, que ella fue la que accedió a salir en televisión. Muchos otros aún pensarán que, de vez en cuando, sonreía, por lo que nadie podría haber pensado que estaba tan grave. Pero es una excusa deplorable. Ella participó en un concurso, no estaba allí para que la lincharan usando sus problemas de salud mental. El espectáculo en que TVE ha incurrido permitiendo que una participante de uno de sus programas recibiera semejante hostigamiento, más sabiendo por lo que estaba pasando, es repugnante. Indigno de una cadena pública que pagamos con los impuestos de todos. No todo vale ni debería valer"​​
> 
> ...




todo el mundo, incluso los espectadores , daban por hecho que todo era una performance sobreactuada , los nuevos payasos de circo , excepto ella.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Dic 2021)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Han quedado muy retratados y encima es una televisión pública
> 
> Hasta mediaset cuando pasa algo chungo, elimina el programa de su parrilla (como cuando lo de la supuesta violación en Gran Hermano)


----------



## Nelsonvigum (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Será fracaso vuestro.
> 
> Era una progre fumeta, putona, colgada, arruinada y divorciada. Vamos lo que lleváis promocionando la gentuza como tú desde hace 40 años. Lo que le vendéis ahora a las crías jóvenes como el colmo de la liberación y el bienestar.
> 
> ¿De quien dices que es el fracaso gilipollas?



Precisamente la depresión es una enfermedad transversal de verdad, aunque no me gusta esa palabra. Toca a cualquier clase social, económica, de edad etc no sólo los progres, fumetas...los cuales, no lo dices explícitamente, pero das a entender que se lo merecen por degenerados.

A lo mejor algún te toca a ti, a pesar de que te crees tan opuesto de aquellos a los que odias. 

Pero bueno oye, te han dado muchos likes así que debe haber muchos que piensan como tú. 
Al final, en este foro en el fondo nos creemos todos (y me incluyo) distintos de le mayoría de la sociedad, pero viendo cosas como esta se entiende que no somos tan distintos y mejores.


----------



## Alvaro de Bazan (15 Dic 2021)

Fracaso mio no es, soy todo lo opuesto a lo que era esta señora, a la sociedad actual y la televisión me repugna, incluido ese bodrio de empoderados que es master chef.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 Dic 2021)

Martaurado2 dijo:


> 15000 € se llevaba por programa por hacer la niña retarded malcriada.
> 
> Y aún dicen que habría que denunciar a Masterchef



Tambien el hijoputa del reset pagó al mendigo por comerse las oreo con pasta de dientes







Alguna mierda más similar que han hecho otros youtubers


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2021)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Precisamente la depresión es una enfermedad transversal de verdad, aunque no me gusta esa palabra. Toca a cualquier clase social, económica, de edad etc no sólo los progres, fumetas...los cuales, no lo dices explícitamente, pero das a entender que se lo merecen por degenerados.
> 
> A lo mejor algún te toca a ti, a pesar de que te crees tan opuesto de aquellos a los que odias.
> 
> ...



No hombre el tipo de sociedad que han creado lleno de tipas que como esta, que afirman sin rubor, seguro que tras años de profunda y prolija meditación, que el sexo es lo único que merece la pena del matrimonio o alguna de las otras progretadas que todo el mundo conoce, no tiene nada que ver.

La gente se deprime o pierde las ganas de vivir porque sí. Porque le toca y ya está. Los viejos que se quedan más solos que la una esperando la muerte si no están contentos es porque simplemente están enfermos y ya.

Anda y vete a tomar por culo. 

Es lo de siempre, jodemos la economía pero la culpa es de Franco. Jodemos la sociedad pero la culpa es de los insolidarios de enfrente que todavía no han tragado bastante. Jodemos el matrimonio, tiramos la natalidad a niveles de exterminio, pero la culpa es del machismo, de la iglesia o del sursum corda. ANDA Y A TOMAR POR CULO, repito.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2021)

Según eso el índice de suicidios en burbuja debería estar por las nubes ¿Conoces algún caso?


----------



## fachacine (15 Dic 2021)

La historia del siglo XXI, mujeres intentando hacerse las duras, las independientes, y cuando corta con su marido se da cuenta de que no puede vivir sin amor y le entra la depresión. Hay una cosa que nunca se dice porque es tabú: la depresión muchas veces viene del sentimiento de culpabiidad y de mala conciencia, tener que convivir contigo misma sabiendo que la cagaste de por vida.

Pero luego viene lo más cómico de todo, la desequilibrada se suicida y aquí algunos quieren abrir un debate sobre las enfermedades mentales, la depresión y sobre el suicidio...de las mujeres. Cuando miles de hombres se suicidan cada año tras sufrir infiernos judiciales por temas de falso maltrato aquí nadie quiere "abrir debates".


----------



## CASA (15 Dic 2021)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Lo que le pagaran es irrelevante.
> Ella no debería haber ido nunca en ese estado a MC. Su familia y seres queridos no deberían haberle dejado ir. Y MC no debería haberla dejado participar o cortar su participación cuando era tan evidente que no estaba bien.
> 
> De las 3 partes implicadas a la que más se le puede pedir explicaciones es a MC. A ella en su estado no se le puede pedir nada. Y a los demás, hasta qué punto un amigo o un familiar puede impedir con éxito que un adulto haga lo que quiera?



Estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo, pero más con la segunda parte de tu mensaje que con la primera. No creo que nadie pueda, ni tenga la autoridad moral de decirle a un adulto si debe actuar de esta o aquella manera. Es más los casos que conozco de gente con alguna adicción "ligera" se suelen tomar muy mal cualquier comentario de este tipo.

No tengo ganas de polemizar pero esta mujer por lo que se lee por ahí, era probablemente una piji-progre desfasada pero en ningún momento parece que fuera lo que se lee en algunos mensajes de putón. Estuvo casada 34 años con su marido y al parecer no ha tenido demasiada historia sentimental aparte de eso. No creo que case con el concepto de putón. Lo de la hija es harina de otro costal.

Lo de la depresión puede ser por muchos motivos entre otros un desequilibrio químico en el cerebro, o sea que hay como para darle muchas vueltas a cuales pueden ser los motivos. Lo único bueno de esto es que si la mujer vivió de modo correcto y su depresión no tuvo nada que ver con un sentimiento de culpabilidad lo que se opine por aquí es lo de menos.

Aparte de todo esto lo de la televisión en este país desde que desembarcaron los putos italianos es para vomitar cada día de la semana.


----------



## ZX8 (15 Dic 2021)

Lo primero es mi autoestimita: ¡DEP!

Lo voy a decir dos veces para ser el doble de buena persona que vosotros: DEP.

Joderos.

Me voy a otro hilo a tener empatía, ética y a demostrar lo especial que soy, pero primero voy a dejar caer el hilo de un forero que me mata de humillación por lo superior que es a mí, ahora vengo.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No hombre el tipo de sociedad que han creado lleno de tipas que como esta, que afirman sin rubor, seguro que tras años de profunda y prolija meditación, que el sexo es lo único que merece la pena del matrimonio o alguna de las otras progretadas que todo el mundo conoce, no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> La gente se deprime o pierde las ganas de vivir porque sí. Porque le toca y ya está. Los viejos que se quedan más solos que la una esperando la muerte si no están contentos es porque simplemente están enfermos y ya.
> 
> ...



Aprende a argumentar sin insultar. No me conoces de nada y por tanto que me mandes a tomar por ahí no me hace daño. Sólo quedas retratado.

Si no entiendes que la depresión es una enfermedad tan biológica, e independiente de la ideología de cada uno, como puede ser otra es que eres un ignorante. 

Ya te digo que a lo mejor algún día te toca la depresión más de cerca, a ti o a un ser querido, no te lo deseo, y se te iban a quitar las ganas de verlo todo en términos ideológicos.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (15 Dic 2021)

La culpa es de los demás siempre, nunca del propio individuo.

Es una señora que se divorció "Porque yo lo valgo" el feminismo y el liberalismo ha engañado a las mujeres con el "empoderamiento", las mujeres, necesitan a un hombre al lado, un macho que las haga sentir "especiales" en cierto modo, es algo normal no tiene nada de malo, cuando crees que sola puedes estar feliz y todo el cuento que te venden pues llega la dosis de realidad.


Soledad, gatos, antidepresivos y ansioliticos, esa es la realidad, hay que aprender del modo de vida y de sociedad de los antiguos.

El hombre tambien sufre de depresiones y suicidios, de hecho mucho mas que la mujer y es por motivos sociales, mayoritariamente porque vivimos desnaturalizados, no entendemos el sentido de la vida ni nada de lo que hacemos, cuando abracemos la tradicion y lo natural, nos ira mucho mejor a todos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2021)

CASA dijo:


> Estoy bastante de acuerdo contigo, pero más con la segunda parte de tu mensaje que con la primera. No creo que nadie pueda, ni tenga la autoridad moral de decirle a un adulto si debe actuar de esta o aquella manera. Es más los casos que conozco de gente con alguna adicción "ligera" se suelen tomar muy mal cualquier comentario de este tipo.
> 
> No tengo ganas de polemizar pero esta mujer por lo que se lee por ahí, era probablemente una piji-progre desfasada pero en ningún momento parece que fuera lo que se lee en algunos mensajes de putón. Estuvo casada 34 años con su marido y al parecer no ha tenido demasiada historia sentimental aparte de eso. No creo que case con el concepto de putón. Lo de la hija es harina de otro costal.
> 
> ...



* Verónica Forqué: "Tenemos derecho a orgasmos a los 60, tenemos un coño precioso"*

Puedo seguir sacando extractos de las ocurrencias de esta señora para que podamos comprobar que era un paradigma de sentido común o equilibrio.

Que eso de hacer bandera del puterío y todas las progretadas habidas y por haber es un invento de cuatro fachas en este foro que solo aceptan que las abuelas sean abuelas y que los sesenta no sean los nuevos 20.

En fin. Es para troncharse.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2021)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Aprende a argumentar sin insultar. No me conoces de nada y por tanto que me mandes a tomar por ahí no me hace daño. Sólo quedas retratado.
> 
> Si no entiendes que la depresión es una enfermedad tan biológica, e independiente de la ideología de cada uno, como puede ser otra es que eres un ignorante.
> 
> Ya te digo que a lo mejor algún día te toca la depresión más de cerca, a ti o a un ser querido, no te lo deseo, y se te iban a quitar las ganas de verlo todo en términos ideológicos.



A ver gilipollas, yo solo respeto a aquellos que como mínimo no son unos farsantes que todos sabemos de que palo van pero ni siquiera tienen la poca vergüenza de opinar conociendo un mínimo el tema.

Si supieses lo MÍNIMO, pero lo mínimo de estos temas, lo primero que tendrías que haber hecho es distinguir entre sindromes depresivos endógenos y exógenos. Si no la conoces, busca la diferencia. 

El 90% o más de las depresiones son de origen exógeno y tienen orígenes perfectamente rastreables. Pero claro tú venías aquí a otra cosa, a manipular y hacer control de daños. Así que sí, te puedes ir a tomar por culo con tu moralina barata de progre rancio y amanerado.


----------



## CASA (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> * Verónica Forqué: "Tenemos derecho a orgasmos a los 60, tenemos un coño precioso"*
> 
> Puedo seguir sacando extractos de las ocurrencias de esta señora para que podamos comprobar que era un paradigma de sentido común o equilibrio.
> 
> ...



Que esta mujer es en gran parte un producto Almodovar está claro. Que tiene derecho a hablar de su chocho como le de la gana (por más desagradable y fuera de lugar que sea) y que tenga derecho a tener un orgasmo también. Que yo estoy hasta las narices de gente pasada de rosca como ella porque me conozco a unos cuantos como se puede deducir por mis posts, pues sí. Que creo que una depresión le puede tocar a cualquiera, por supuesto,... Solo hay que ver el número de suicidios de hombres cada año en este país. El que se suicida es por algo. Y supongo que hombre que se suicida no entra en la misma categoría que esta mujer y lo hace por razones distintas pero en la mayoría de los casos en un cuadro de depresión. Tenga esa depresión los motivos que tenga.


----------



## parserito (15 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Eres el claro ejemplo de que la sociedad es un fracaso.
> 
> Sean cuales sean tus ideas, siempre debes tener empatía hacia los demás. Has demostrado que no tienes empatía, ratifica lo que he dicho.



Excepto a los no vacunados o los que votan a vox, a esos ni agua.

verdad?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2021)

CASA dijo:


> Que esta mujer es en gran parte un producto Almodovar está claro que tiene derecho a hablar de su chocho como le de la gana (por más desagradable y fuera de lugar que sea) y que tenga derecho a tener un orgasmo también. Que yo estoy hasta las narices de gente pasada de rosca como ella porque me conozco a unos cuantos como se puede deducir por mis posts, pues sí. Que creo que una depresión le puede tocar a cualquiera, por supuesto,... Solo hay que ver el número de suicidios de hombres cada año en este país. El que se suicida es por algo. Y supongo que hombre que se suicida no entra en la misma categoría que esta mujer y lo hace por razones distintas pero en la mayoría de los casos en un cuadro de depresión.



Por mi que hable, calle o se suicide como le de la gana.

El tema no va de eso, aunque tú ahora intentes lanzar balones fuera. Sino si de TODA la sociedad es responsable o son los de siempre echándole la culpa al resto de sus propias miserias.

Si no lo entiendes es TU problema chaval.


----------



## CASA (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Por mi que hable, calle o se suicide como le de la gana.
> 
> El tema no va de eso, aunque tú ahora intentes lanzar balones fuera. Sino si de TODA la sociedad es responsable o son los de siempre echándole la culpa al resto de sus propias miserias.
> 
> Si no lo entiendes es TU problema chaval.



Creo que tu ideología te hace parecer más cerrado de lo que en realidad eres. Te he leído bastante. No sé en que momento puedes deducir de mis mensajes que me parece admisible lo de echar balones fuera o que esté quitando responsabilidad a esta mujer de nada y poniéndola en los demás. Que un programa de televisión pública debe tener un cuidado exquisito con lo que hace, pues sí, claro que sí. 

Y sinceramente, insultar y hablar en los términos en los que lo haces en este hilo no va contigo, pero bueno, ahí está tu libre albedrío. Lo de chaval sobra, que peino bastantes canas, supongo que como tu o Ud, como prefiera, y en ningún momento he meado fuera del tiesto como estas haciendo tu.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (15 Dic 2021)

Todo es kármico en el sistema astral, de ahí la importancia de asegurarse un buen karma haciendo siempre lo correcto y de manera amorosa. NO hay culpables afuera de nosotros mismos.


----------



## NCB (15 Dic 2021)

Joooder esa mujer estaba al borde del brote psicótico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Dic 2021)

por la muerte de los que están muertos solo se puede rezar y guardar silencio


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> La depresion es una enfermedad "invisible" (en muchas ocasiones) y muy seria. Es complicado su detección, tratamiento y cura.



La depresion NO ES UNA ENFERMEDAD. Es un estado de animo, motivado por causas concretas

Esa tia, independientemente de que tuviera depresion o no, era una LOCA DEL COÑO POLITOXICOMANA. No de ahora, lo ha sido toda su vida. Sus papeles rollo PEPA Y PEPE haciendo de puta zumbada histrionica, se ve que no eran interpretaciones, y es que esa persona ERA ASI. Estaba LOCA

El problema es cuando en una sociedad de tarados de mierda, a gente asi de zumbada y de inestable, en lugar de encerrarlas en un puto manicomio, encima SE LES RIEN LAS PUTAS GRACIAS, alimentando ese descerebramiento enfermizo

Alguien que esta con depresion, esta jodido, y no se presta a apuntarse a ese puto circo por pasta. Esa tia no tenia depresion, esa tia estaba loca, y en ese programa del que han puesto el video, ESTABA DROGADA. VA con los ojos en carne viva y va haciendo la puta zumbada, intentando abrir una olla a presion en mitad del programa, repetidas veces, como si fuera una gracieta, cuando se los podria haber llevado a todos por delante

La morenita esa que no se quien cojones es, la tendria que haber cogido y haberle metido 2 buenos bofetones y haberla sentao en una silla. Igual si le hubieran hecho eso sus padres cuando tenia 10 años la habrian corregido

A ver si porque alguien se haya muerto, ya no se va a poder opinar. Es un personaje publico y se estaba forrando el riñon bien forradito a costa de los impuestos que me obligan a pagar a mi a pesar de que no llego ni al puto SMI. Si queria discrecion que se hubiera quedao en su casa regando petunias


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Dic 2021)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Su familia y seres queridos no deberían haberle dejado ir.



¿Pero es que no estas viendo el resto de hilos, que la hija esta aun mas tarada que ella?


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (15 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Vivimos la sociedad más egocéntrica, individualista, sin empatía ni inteligencia emocional del s.xx y XXI
> 
> Dep verónica.
> 
> Su muerte es un fracaso de todos.



Sí, eso díselo a los diez HOMBRES que se suicidan A DIARIO en España desde hace varias décadas, a los que nadie parece importarles. Será que no dan votos, o que no se pueden utilizar políticamente.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (15 Dic 2021)

No sólo en redes sociales. 
En todos los ámbitos de la vida, laboral, deportivo, sanitario, etc. 
Ahí donde hay una acumulación de personas sobresale el hijoputismo, la envidia, la demolición del otro, la psicopatía, la mala educación, la traición. 
Su máxima expresión ha sido los años de plandemia que vivimos y su zenit pichar el veneno a los niños por unos padres que son el reflejo de la demolición de los valores de la civilización occidental.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (15 Dic 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> La historia del siglo XXI, mujeres intentando hacerse las duras, las independientes, y cuando corta con su marido se da cuenta de que no puede vivir sin amor y le entra la depresión. Hay una cosa que nunca se dice porque es tabú: la depresión muchas veces viene del sentimiento de culpabiidad y de mala conciencia, tener que convivir contigo misma sabiendo que la cagaste de por vida.
> 
> Pero luego viene lo más cómico de todo, la desequilibrada se suicida y aquí algunos quieren abrir un debate sobre las enfermedades mentales, la depresión y sobre el suicidio...de las mujeres. Cuando miles de hombres se suicidan cada año tras sufrir infiernos judiciales por temas de falso maltrato aquí nadie quiere "abrir debates".



Fin brutalérrimo del hilo.


----------



## RuiKi84 (15 Dic 2021)

A toro pasado todos somos Manolete


----------



## Wasi (15 Dic 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo con todos los palos que se ha llevado esta señora, mis dies a todos


----------



## Carlos París (15 Dic 2021)

Yo me cago en la puta boca de la Forqué. Que se joda por progre, vegana, fumeta y loca del coño. Cosechó lo que sembró.


----------



## Von Rudel (15 Dic 2021)

Me la sopla, los de Masterchef, si cobro una pasta por hacer el programa, que no van gratis.


----------



## jotace (15 Dic 2021)

Los que decían que estaba de siquiátrico tenían razón finalmente.

En realidad NO fue un linchamiento, fue una recomendación y de las buenas en este caso ¿qué necesidad tenía de esa exposición pública?

Los famoso tienen que hacer mutis por el foro cuando no dan la talla.


----------



## César Borgia (15 Dic 2021)

No , no hemos fracasado como sociedad, uno de los payasos del circo ha caído porque no ha sabido gestionar su espectáculo y los dueños del circo y resto de payasos no han hecho nada, el público que aplaude o silba no tiene la culpa.

Los progres cuando son ellos los culpables dicen siempre lo mismo , que somos todos culpables. Si hubiese sido de otro signo político la finada y un programa de Bertín Osborne la culpa sería del fascismo español.

No he visto ese programa en mi vida , de hecho acabo de ver 1:15 m del vídeo del principio y es lo de siempre de esos realities , da igual que sea de cocina , de supervivencia en una isla o de convivencia en un Chalet...........se trata de exponer a "famosos" a situaciones límite para que el vulgo se desahogue y se meta con ellos , eso lo sabe el programa y el que va , por eso les pagan.

En todo caso será culpable el programa por ponerla en esa situación, sus amigos que vieron lo que estaba pasando y no hizo nada, sus familiares y sobre todo esa "gran familia" que es el mundo del cine español que ahora se echa las manos a la cabeza e intenta culpabilizar a "todos" y cuando pudieron no hicieron nada con uno de los suyos, hipócritas.

Además parece que no tenía problemas económicos porque donó los 4.000 euros del premio a Open Arms, un barco negrero que se dedica al tráfico de personas.............que ahora los culpables sean la "chusma" que ve esos programas y reacciona como se espera , porque para eso ponen a esos famosos en esas situaciones , es muy rastrero y falso , no cuela.

Y por cierto, en el minuto que he visto se nota perfectamente que no está muy "centrada" si lo he visto yo que no soy un ejjperto los del casting y producción lo vieron también y la sacaron por eso, para que diera juego, si hubiese sido una señora centrada y sosa no la hubiesen elegido.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Dic 2021)

César Borgia dijo:


> No , no hemos fracasado como sociedad, uno de los payasos del circo ha caído porque no ha sabido gestionar su espectáculo y los dueños del circo y resto de payasos no han hecho nada.
> 
> Los progres cuando son ellos los culpables dicen siempre lo mismo , que somos todos culpables. Si hubiese sido de otro signo político la finada y un programa de Bertín Osborne la culpa sería del fascismo español.
> 
> ...



Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## 2plx2 (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Recuerdo que a principios de los años 70, una mujer loca de un pueblo de al lado del mío, se presentó a un concurso de canto en TVE. Llamaron al ayuntamiento y fueron a buscarla; *hoy la usarían, como hicieron con Verónica Forqué:*
> 
> Tendría que haber sido un toque de atención para todos, pero pesó más el morbo y el ensañamiento. En las redes sociales, los insultos fueron injustos, lamentables y excesivos. “Estás de psiquiátrico, definitivamente”, comentaba uno. “Qué lástima que no te hubieras ido en la primera gala”, dijo otro. “Ojalá te echen porque es lo que te mereces”, aseguraba un tercero. “Recemos para que Verónica Forqué sea encerrada en un psiquiátrico”, pedía otro más.​​Pura hipocresía​​Comentarios como estos -podríamos añadir centenares más-, demuestran una vez más que vivimos en un momento, no ya de farándula y espectáculo, porque de eso ya llevamos años, seguramente décadas e incluso siglos, sino de linchamiento constante, del todo vale para asegurar la audiencia, los likes y el comentario en Twitter hecho con mala baba y rabia. Queremos lágrimas y dolor y sufrimiento en directo. Para eso lo vemos, deben pensar muchos. Para que nos entretengan y nos distraigan con sus miserias. Nunca nos paramos a pensar que hay personas detrás que están sufriendo. Es la absoluta hipocresía de una sociedad que asegura estar muy concienciada con la salud mental, pero que en cuanto tiene un caso en directo, público y notorio, en vez de ayudar contribuye al ensañamiento, al señalamiento, al ostracismo y al estigma.​​Muchos pensarán que Verónica Forqué se prestó voluntariamente a ello, que ella fue la que accedió a salir en televisión. Muchos otros aún pensarán que, de vez en cuando, sonreía, por lo que nadie podría haber pensado que estaba tan grave. Pero es una excusa deplorable. Ella participó en un concurso, no estaba allí para que la lincharan usando sus problemas de salud mental. El espectáculo en que TVE ha incurrido permitiendo que una participante de uno de sus programas recibiera semejante hostigamiento, más sabiendo por lo que estaba pasando, es repugnante. Indigno de una cadena pública que pagamos con los impuestos de todos. No todo vale ni debería valer"​​
> 
> ...



No sabía que había estado en el programa ese. Está más que claro que los "compañeros" de equipo estaban forzando la situación por el espectáculo. Lo que hacía Arús con sus frikis o Pepe Navarro con los suyos, era bastante más ético que lo que está pasando ahí.


----------



## Estais_avisados (15 Dic 2021)

Que os follen rojos


----------



## Impresionante (15 Dic 2021)

Vaya puta mierda de hilo


----------



## Widowmaker (15 Dic 2021)

Se está intentando por activa y por pasiva el enésimo recorte de libertades, en este caso se busca acabar con el anonimato en las redes sociales. Y se usará este desgraciado suceso como ariete, en lugar de dirigir las críticas hacia los programas-basura de este estilo, tan populares hoy en día, cuyo fin es precisamente este, el de mostrar toda la bajeza del ser humano, tanto por la parte de los televidentes, como de los "concursantes" de tan bochornosos espectáculos.


----------



## pegaso (15 Dic 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> ¿Ha sido la kobic?
> entonces no ha sido.
> Sólo se muere de kobic o por no emponzoñarse.
> 
> PD- era del clan de la ceja.



Eres un perfecto hijo de mala puta.


----------



## patroclus (15 Dic 2021)

Los rojos llorando porque se ha muerto una de los suyos.

A los demás muertos si hay que desenterrarlos , no pasa nada.


----------



## Trurl (15 Dic 2021)

Cada año se suicidan casi 4000 personas. De media, más de diez cada día.
Está señora no parecía que tuviera ningún valor ni ningún principio moral. Probablemente era politoxicómana.... Un caso más entre miles al año... Y como siempre, los de su cuerda de inmorales y "progres", que de progresistas no tienen nada, echando la culpa a la sociedad, sobre todo a los que no son de su grupo de destructores del ser humano y de la sociedad.


----------



## Mike Littoris (15 Dic 2021)

Acabo de ver medio minuto del video de mastercheff de los cojones y estaba echa la pobre echa una puta mierda la verdad, descanse en paz


----------



## la semilla de ciprés (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Será fracaso vuestro.
> 
> Era una progre fumeta, putona, colgada, arruinada y divorciada. Vamos lo que lleváis promocionando la gentuza como tú desde hace 40 años. Lo que le vendéis ahora a las crías jóvenes como el colmo de la liberación y el bienestar.
> 
> ¿De quien dices que es el fracaso gilipollas?



La mezcla + antidepresivos cuando ya cumplen una cierta edad. He visto morir a una amiga (sin hijos) más colgada que una bombilla estos meses. El comportamiento era similar. Sus hermanos lucharon para ayudarla, yo renuncié hace dos años cuando entendí que quería seguir usando un cigarro para tomarse hasta un litro de cerveza. No saben que el cuerpo de mujer eso no lo aguanta a los 50 y tantos 

Problemas graves son otros.


----------



## Cabrea2 (15 Dic 2021)

Sois dee aquellos que se escandalizan por una critica y callais como putas cuando tapan una violación a una niña casi en directo en la tele.


----------



## Bolígrafo BIC (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Será fracaso vuestro.
> 
> Era una progre fumeta, putona, colgada, arruinada y divorciada. Vamos lo que lleváis promocionando la gentuza como tú desde hace 40 años. Lo que le vendéis ahora a las crías jóvenes como el colmo de la liberación y el bienestar.
> 
> ¿De quien dices que es el fracaso gilipollas?



se puede decir mas alto pero no mas claro


----------



## Vorian (15 Dic 2021)

¿Cuando se suicida alguna persona que no sea progre tb se puede achacar a su ideologia politica, sexualidad,...o en ese caso si miramos al terrible acto del suicidio? 

DEP Veronica


----------



## mmmarisa (15 Dic 2021)

Sociedad hueca. No hay Empatía. Nos merecemos lo peor


----------



## superloki (15 Dic 2021)

jajajaja Aquí si que se podría aplicar la frase de "El Exorcista"... "_Mira lo que ha hecho la guarra de tu hija_"... ¿Qué cojones la debió decir o qué hablaron para que se colgara? 

*María Forqué estuvo con su madre, Verónica Forqué, minutos antes de su muerte*

_"Un día después de la muerte de Verónica Forqué al ser encontrada sin vida en su casa se conoce que su hija, María Forqué, había estado con ella minutos antes de la tragedia."









María Forqué estuvo con su madre, Verónica Forqué, minutos antes de su muerte


Un día después de la trágica muerte de Verónica Forqué al ser encontrada sin vida en su casa se conoce que su hija, María Forqué, había estado con ella.




www.semana.es




_


----------



## walda (15 Dic 2021)

Estarán contentos los que la insultaban en twitter


----------



## bubba_zanetti (15 Dic 2021)

Lo que mas asco da es la doble moral de los progres.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Vivimos la sociedad más egocéntrica, individualista, sin empatía ni inteligencia emocional del s.xx y XXI
> 
> Dep verónica.
> 
> Su muerte es un fracaso de todos.



Vivimos en una sociedad durilla, pero no sé yo si las sociedades de siglos anteriores fueron mejores.
No estoy convencido de eso. Lo que ocurría es que no existían las redes sociales, pero la rumorología supongo que era igual de cruel que hoy en día.
Aun así, mal por lo del linchamiento en redes sociales. La gente debería morderse la lengua y aprender a respetar a los demás.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Vivimos la sociedad más egocéntrica, individualista, sin empatía ni inteligencia emocional del s.xx y XXI
> 
> Dep verónica.
> 
> Su muerte es un fracaso de todos.



Hombre, mío no. Yo nunca he tenido chacha, ni he sido del club de la zeja, ni he tenido fama ni dinero. Ni veo los programas donde salía esa señora. Yo no he hecho nada que cause ninguna desgracia a esa señora privilegiada, nacida en buena familia bien situada.

Fracaso es tener leyes que juzgan diferente a hombres y mujeres, arruinan a los hombres y se suicidan por miles cada año sin que los medios de manipulación digan ni mu, fracaso es en vivir en pisos sin ascensor que no cumplen criterios de habitabilidad como el aislamiento de ruidos (se oye absolutamente todo lo que hablan los vecinos al otro lado de la pared). Fracaso es que te destruyan el país con los votos de una gran mayoría de borregos. Fracaso es lo que está pasando ahora de pasarse las leyes internacionales por el forro de los cojones y exigen pases inconstitucionales e ilegales que atentan con el derecho a desplazarse libremente y contra mi cuerpo, mi decisión. Fracaso son los dos confinamientos ilegales.

Lo de esa señora, que no estaba legalmente inhabilitada como persona responsable tal vez es desidia por no acudir a tratamiento, o falta de interés de sus allegados en ayudarle en su problema. Tal vez ella tuvo una participación activa en alejarse de quien podía quererle (he leído al vuelo que se divorció tras 35 años porque se aburría en el sexo, con su facha y con su edad). Su muerte es un éxito del método que eligiese para matarse, no un fracaso de todos.


----------



## Dan Daly (15 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Su muerte es un fracaso de todos.



Habla por ti. Yo no tengo que ver nada.


----------



## EGO (15 Dic 2021)

Pero si todo esto es lo que llevan promoviendo los ROJOS desde mayo del 68.

Los malvados de hecstrema derexa no tenemos nada que ver con esta mierda.


----------



## chainsaw man (15 Dic 2021)

Hace años, una conocida mia participo en uno de los primeros programas que luego darian lugar a gran hermano y demas show donde se sigue la vida de la gente, y precisamente para rodar ese programa escogieron los perfiles mas conflictivos puesto que los productores sabian que no iba a tener apenas cuota de share si ponian a 3 tios y 3 tias normales, que era mejor poner a gente que destacase ya fuese para mal para subir las audiencias.

A dia de hoy la tv sigue el mismo camino de desaparecer como la prensa escrita, ya solo pueden exprimir al maximo sus posibilidades para tratar de mantener las audiencias y por eso solo se busca le espectaculo y circo.


----------



## 58391038693750347 (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Será fracaso vuestro.
> 
> Era una progre fumeta, putona, colgada, arruinada y divorciada. Vamos lo que lleváis promocionando la gentuza como tú desde hace 40 años. Lo que le vendéis ahora a las crías jóvenes como el colmo de la liberación y el bienestar.
> 
> ¿De quien dices que es el fracaso gilipollas?



Entonces según tú debería ser una ama de casa ejemplar, de esas que le quita las botas al marido cuando este regresa de trabajar. Siempre amable, siempre sumisa, siempre a la sombra de su marido. Sacúdete la caspa de los hombros.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Dic 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Tengo algunas preguntas en voz alta:
> 
> ¿No había ningún familiar para aconsejarle no participar en este tipo de circos?
> ¿Su terapeuta o quien fuera que la tratara tampoco?
> ...



Hay una diferencia, a quienes aqui cereamos duro es gente que suele tener la jeta de cemento armado. Vamos, no creo que Iglesias, la Mantera o el Sanchez dejen de dormir porque los pongamos a caer de un burro en los foros.

A esta mujer se le notaba a leguas que su comportamiento en el programa solo podia responder a una enfermedad mental y los cabrones del programa en vez de sacarla fuera, centraron prácticamente la temporada en meterse con ella para subir audiencias, que las llevaban ya de capa caida.

Deberian ser procesados todos los que hayan tenido algo que ver. Cuando se suicidó la trabajadora de Iveco porque rularon fotos suyas poniendo cuernos a su novio el juzgado bien que se puso en marcha inmediatamente y cascó a varios.

Por otro lado, aunque ideologicamente no era de mi cuerda, era una actriz profesional buena. DEP


----------



## Funcional (15 Dic 2021)

Pues yo tengo que hacer una vergonzosa confesión: vi el Deluxe en el que Jorge Javier la entrevistó hace unos meses en Telecirco, mucho antes de su participación en Masterchef.
Me produjo una impresión tremenda. Sus respuestas eran una concatenación de desvaríos e incoherencias. Su aspecto, repulsivo. Tengo casi su edad y nadie de mi entorno aparenta 90 años como aparentaba ella. Me hizo reflexionar bastante sobre las consecuencias de la vida que decide seguir cada uno. Mientras ella triunfaba en cine, teatro y televisión, recibía premios y acaparaba portadas allá por los ochenta, los que no habiamos nacido en un entorno privilegiado nos abríamos camino a base de becas, contratos de sustitución y subempleos, y en el fondo agradecidos por haber nacido en una familia que te estimulaba a seguir adelante con tu esfuerzo, sacrificándose por tu formación.
Me quedé con un par de respuestas o tres de las que dió en la entrevista. La más reveladora fué que ella no tenía ganas de vivir desde que era muy joven. Tal vez no encontró entonces el apoyo necesario y simplemente ha ido superando su falta de ganas de vivir a base de aplausos, alabanzas, sonrisas falsas y noches de gala. Porque, si alguien que lo tenía todo no tenia ganas de vivir, qué se supone que tendriamos que haber hecho los que no lo tuvimos tan fácil?


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Dic 2021)

58391038693750347 dijo:


> Entonces según tú debería ser una ama de casa ejemplar, de esas que le quita las botas al marido cuando este regresa de trabajar. Siempre amable, siempre sumisa, siempre a la sombra de su marido. Sacúdete la caspa de los hombros.



Y entre esos dos extremos, ¿no existe la posibilidad de que siguiera con su marido en una relación basada en el respeto y la igualdad, o bien, que se divorciase y llevase una vida con menos excesos, tonta del coño? Ahora vamos a tener la culpa de que una progre con chacha que nació con la vida resuelta se suicide. Sobre todo muchos de nosotros, que no vemos la tele apenas, y jamás hemos visto ni un segundo de los programas que se están comentando aquí.


----------



## Funcional (15 Dic 2021)

58391038693750347 dijo:


> Entonces según tú debería ser una ama de casa ejemplar, de esas que le quita las botas al marido cuando este regresa de trabajar. Siempre amable, siempre sumisa, siempre a la sombra de su marido. Sacúdete la caspa de los hombros.



Oye, en qué país es eso? En España desde luego nunca, y por lo que conozco de otras culturas, incluidas las moras, no hay amas de casa de ese jaez. Puede que se comporte asi la querida de algún mafioso, por la cuenta que le trae, pero esposas???


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Dic 2021)

superloki dijo:


> jajajaja Aquí si que se podría aplicar la frase de "El Exorcista"... "_Mira lo que ha hecho la guarra de tu hija_"... ¿Qué cojones la debió decir o qué hablaron para que se colgara?
> 
> *María Forqué estuvo con su madre, Verónica Forqué, minutos antes de su muerte*
> 
> ...



Se da por sentado el suicidio, pero yo no lo veo claro del todo.


----------



## Kabraloka (15 Dic 2021)

ahm

pero el dinero que recibió ella por ir a ese programa no nos lo dan a nosotros.
Esta gente recibe buenas cantidades de pasta... que muchos burbujeros no verán en toda su vida laboral, si tienen vida laboral.

Es el trabajo de las "actrices". NO dan palo al agua y viven del circo.
Pueden dedicarse a fregar escaleras también, pero no quieren.


----------



## tixel (15 Dic 2021)

Vorian dijo:


> ¿Cuando se suicida alguna persona que no sea progre tb se puede achacar a su ideologia politica, sexualidad,...o en ese caso si miramos al terrible acto del suicidio?
> 
> DEP Veronica



Es que si no es de esa ralea va a ser difícil que se suicide.


----------



## Disolucion (15 Dic 2021)

Escrito el 26 de septiembre en plena emision del programa.



Disolucion dijo:


> Eso parece la prueba de equipos que hacen.
> 
> Ante un taramiento asi la unica solucion es dejar de hacer nada, que sea la organizacion la que tome cartas en el asunto -que pinta feo- y nada mas. Yo hubiese intentado convencer a los compañeros de bajar los brazos.
> 
> ...



Me reafirmo en lo dicho.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (15 Dic 2021)

PEACE-PLEASE dijo:


> La depresion es una enfermedad "invisible" (en muchas ocasiones) y muy seria. Es complicado su detección, tratamiento y cura.
> 
> Las personas que tratan con una persona en depresión deben tener mucho tacto, y medir muy bien los pasos. Quienes hayan tenido una situacion asi, sabran de lo que hablo, y que es muy difícil "conectar" con la persona en depresión. Amor, comprensión, empatía, paciencia... Ojala esta sociedad fuese mejor.



Pero que sociedad gilipollas,que tenía una hija adulta que pasaba de todo y que encima fue al programa imagino que autopromocionarse y que al salir la dejo sola.
Y la salud mental de esa Señora era de todo menos invisible,y yo he tenido depresiones del copón y llevo 2 años con antidepresivos y por suerte cada día mejor
Por qué cojones culpas a la sociedad es como si culpas a los demás de los infartos o diabetes porque la sociedad mira para otro lado con la comida basura y el sedentarismo.....esta señora tenía una hija que se ha desentendido imagino estaría grabando sus onlyfans es lo que pasa cuando destruyedestruye la familia y el respeto a tus mayores


----------



## Uncle Dolan (15 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Vivimos la sociedad más egocéntrica, individualista, sin empatía ni inteligencia emocional del s.xx y XXI
> 
> Dep verónica.
> 
> Su muerte es un fracaso de todos.



me la SUDA, una putanola progre menos degenerando la sociedad, y ojala su hija siga sus pasos


----------



## meusac (15 Dic 2021)

Los tratamientos químicos, a veces, son explosivos para el paciente (efectos secundarios), ¿nadie lo comenta en los telediarreos?


----------



## meusac (15 Dic 2021)

Uncle Dolan dijo:


> me la SUDA, una putanola progre menos degenerando la sociedad, y ojala su hija siga sus pasos



Aunque puede que tengas tu razón, tampoco tienes porque desear mal a su hija, cada uno es como es y hay que entenderlo


----------



## XXavier (15 Dic 2021)

La 'sociedad' no tiene la culpa de ese suicidio. Esa señora tenía, desde hace tiempo, malas costumbres, y llevaba una vida desordenada. Los actos tienen consecuencias, y la culpa no la tienen 'los demás'...


----------



## Hubardo (15 Dic 2021)

Esa señora ha sido una privilegiada, ha trabajadao en lo que ha querido y ha tenido éxito. Exactamente no sé porque se ha suicidado, pero a mí me dan más pena los suicidios de miles de hombres que se quedan en la puta calle por divorcios injustos. Estos son la mayoría de los suicidios y de estos deberíamos preocuparnos.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> La depresion NO ES UNA ENFERMEDAD. Es un estado de animo, motivado por causas concretas
> 
> Esa tia, independientemente de que tuviera depresion o no, era una LOCA DEL COÑO POLITOXICOMANA. No de ahora, lo ha sido toda su vida. Sus papeles rollo PEPA Y PEPE haciendo de puta zumbada histrionica, se ve que no eran interpretaciones, y es que esa persona ERA ASI. Estaba LOCA
> 
> ...



_El problema es cuando en una sociedad de tarados de mierda, a gente asi de zumbada y de inestable, en lugar de encerrarlas en un puto manicomio, encima SE LES RIEN LAS PUTAS GRACIAS, alimentando ese descerebramiento enfermizo_

Anda con cuidado, aunque sólo sea por aquello del karma, porque reúnes todas las condiciones para que te apliquen lo que exiges que le hagan a otros.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

Coincido con esa observación; había pasado de la depresión a un estado más grave y recayendo en el estado depresivo con frecuencia. La depresión venía a ser el descanso de algo más grave.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

Impresionante dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda de hilo



Pues deja de sufrir y cuelga uno mejor.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (15 Dic 2021)

Kabraloka dijo:


> ahm
> 
> pero el dinero que recibió ella por ir a ese programa no nos lo dan a nosotros.
> Esta gente recibe buenas cantidades de pasta... que muchos burbujeros no verán en toda su vida laboral, si tienen vida laboral.
> ...



Salvo contadas excepciones, la gente de la farándula es así.

Mentalidad de cigarra, vida disoluta, mucho postureo y brilli-brilli, hedonismo y soberbia, cimientos morales poco sólidos y a menudo pocas luces. 

Juguetes rotos.


----------



## txusky_g (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Recuerdo que a principios de los años 70, una mujer loca de un pueblo de al lado del mío, se presentó a un concurso de canto en TVE. Llamaron al ayuntamiento y fueron a buscarla; *hoy la usarían, como hicieron con Verónica Forqué:*
> 
> Tendría que haber sido un toque de atención para todos, pero pesó más el morbo y el ensañamiento. En las redes sociales, los insultos fueron injustos, lamentables y excesivos. “Estás de psiquiátrico, definitivamente”, comentaba uno. “Qué lástima que no te hubieras ido en la primera gala”, dijo otro. “Ojalá te echen porque es lo que te mereces”, aseguraba un tercero. “Recemos para que Verónica Forqué sea encerrada en un psiquiátrico”, pedía otro más.​​Pura hipocresía​​Comentarios como estos -podríamos añadir centenares más-, demuestran una vez más que vivimos en un momento, no ya de farándula y espectáculo, porque de eso ya llevamos años, seguramente décadas e incluso siglos, sino de linchamiento constante, del todo vale para asegurar la audiencia, los likes y el comentario en Twitter hecho con mala baba y rabia. Queremos lágrimas y dolor y sufrimiento en directo. Para eso lo vemos, deben pensar muchos. Para que nos entretengan y nos distraigan con sus miserias. Nunca nos paramos a pensar que hay personas detrás que están sufriendo. Es la absoluta hipocresía de una sociedad que asegura estar muy concienciada con la salud mental, pero que en cuanto tiene un caso en directo, público y notorio, en vez de ayudar contribuye al ensañamiento, al señalamiento, al ostracismo y al estigma.​​Muchos pensarán que Verónica Forqué se prestó voluntariamente a ello, que ella fue la que accedió a salir en televisión. Muchos otros aún pensarán que, de vez en cuando, sonreía, por lo que nadie podría haber pensado que estaba tan grave. Pero es una excusa deplorable. Ella participó en un concurso, no estaba allí para que la lincharan usando sus problemas de salud mental. El espectáculo en que TVE ha incurrido permitiendo que una participante de uno de sus programas recibiera semejante hostigamiento, más sabiendo por lo que estaba pasando, es repugnante. Indigno de una cadena pública que pagamos con los impuestos de todos. No todo vale ni debería valer"​​
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo

1) Esta señora fue voluntaria porque estaba en la ruina y la pagaron muy muy bien.
2) No es la productora la que tiene que encargarse de la salud mental de esta señora, sino su familia.
3) Cuando los problemas que tenía se hicieron evidentes, se fue sin que nadie le dijera nada malo.

El problema de esta señora es que no tenía una familia que le dijera donde debía ir y donde no con sus problemas. La hija la tenía que haber sacado de allí inmediatamente, de allí o de cualquier peli o serie donde quisiera participar.

Pensad si cualquiera de vosotros hubiera dejado a su madre ir a un "reality" en ese estado. 

Las familias desestructuradas compuestas por gente marginal (como parece que es el caso al ver a la hija de la señora) no solo son malas para los niños, también lo son para los abuelos.


----------



## alfamadrid (15 Dic 2021)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> estaría bien que denunciaran a master chef
> 
> nada nada mal



El cocinero catalán me da más asco que una mierda de perro


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

walda dijo:


> Estarán contentos los que la insultaban en twitter



Parece ser que sí. No hay más que verlo aquí, en el foro. Como era progre...


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Vivimos en una sociedad durilla, pero no sé yo si las sociedades de siglos anteriores fueron mejores.
> No estoy convencido de eso. Lo que ocurría es que no existían las redes sociales, pero la rumorología supongo que era igual de cruel que hoy en día.
> Aun así, mal por lo del linchamiento en redes sociales. La gente debería morderse la lengua y aprender a respetar a los demás.



La burla, incluso la risa (los animales no ríen, dado que no entienden lo absurdo, lo ridículo) son mecanismos de segregación muy evolucionados; en otras especies el que se sale de la pauta del grupo lo acaban matando, o separando, de tal manera que sin pertenencia a un grupo acaba muriendo; al menos en nuestra especie existen más posibilidades de que la persona sometida a burla acabe corrigiendo, lo cual no quiere decir que moralmente sea aceptable lo que se le ha hecho; se supone que somos algo más que animales que comen, rien, lloran y copulan.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> * Verónica Forqué: "Tenemos derecho a orgasmos a los 60, tenemos un coño precioso"*
> 
> Puedo seguir sacando extractos de las ocurrencias de esta señora para que podamos comprobar que era un paradigma de sentido común o equilibrio.
> 
> ...



Lo que dice Forqué sería inimaginable en el año 1955, cuando nació. Por eso digo que nuestra sociedad está enferma, no sólo de progresismo sino de quienes responden con odio ante un problema como ése, porque estamos ante una persona en la que ha desaparecido la posibilidad de reflexionar.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Recuerdo que a principios de los años 70, una mujer loca de un pueblo de al lado del mío, se presentó a un concurso de canto en TVE. Llamaron al ayuntamiento y fueron a buscarla; *hoy la usarían, como hicieron con Verónica Forqué:*
> 
> Tendría que haber sido un toque de atención para todos, pero pesó más el morbo y el ensañamiento. En las redes sociales, los insultos fueron injustos, lamentables y excesivos. “Estás de psiquiátrico, definitivamente”, comentaba uno. “Qué lástima que no te hubieras ido en la primera gala”, dijo otro. “Ojalá te echen porque es lo que te mereces”, aseguraba un tercero. “Recemos para que Verónica Forqué sea encerrada en un psiquiátrico”, pedía otro más.​​Pura hipocresía​​Comentarios como estos -podríamos añadir centenares más-, demuestran una vez más que vivimos en un momento, no ya de farándula y espectáculo, porque de eso ya llevamos años, seguramente décadas e incluso siglos, sino de linchamiento constante, del todo vale para asegurar la audiencia, los likes y el comentario en Twitter hecho con mala baba y rabia. Queremos lágrimas y dolor y sufrimiento en directo. Para eso lo vemos, deben pensar muchos. Para que nos entretengan y nos distraigan con sus miserias. Nunca nos paramos a pensar que hay personas detrás que están sufriendo. Es la absoluta hipocresía de una sociedad que asegura estar muy concienciada con la salud mental, pero que en cuanto tiene un caso en directo, público y notorio, en vez de ayudar contribuye al ensañamiento, al señalamiento, al ostracismo y al estigma.​​Muchos pensarán que Verónica Forqué se prestó voluntariamente a ello, que ella fue la que accedió a salir en televisión. Muchos otros aún pensarán que, de vez en cuando, sonreía, por lo que nadie podría haber pensado que estaba tan grave. Pero es una excusa deplorable. Ella participó en un concurso, no estaba allí para que la lincharan usando sus problemas de salud mental. El espectáculo en que TVE ha incurrido permitiendo que una participante de uno de sus programas recibiera semejante hostigamiento, más sabiendo por lo que estaba pasando, es repugnante. Indigno de una cadena pública que pagamos con los impuestos de todos. No todo vale ni debería valer"​​[URLunfurl="true"]https://www.elindependiente.com/ten...ero-muchos-prefirieron-mirar-hacia-otro-lado/[/URL]​
> Era más que evidente; no tenía que estar ahí. Incluso su deterioro físico la llevaba a aparentar veinte años más:



Ahora resulta que Verónica Forque es una santa y lleva toda la vida viviendo del cuento, del dinero de los españoles con el cine subvenciónado español.

De padre con dinero, apoyando públicamente a Zparo y al PSOE. 

Venta ya a tomar por culo una loca del coño.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Por mi que hable, calle o se suicide como le de la gana.
> 
> El tema no va de eso, aunque tú ahora intentes lanzar balones fuera. Sino si de TODA la sociedad es responsable o son los de siempre echándole la culpa al resto de sus propias miserias.
> 
> Si no lo entiendes es TU problema chaval.



El tema va justamente de eso. Del suicidio de esta mujer se puede hablar desde muchas perspectivas, y la que yo he puesto (he sido yo quien abre el hilo, no tú) parte de justamente de ahí. La enajenación se forma en la relación de un individuo con el entorno, y si el entorno está peor que el individuo, también es culpa de él, no sólo de quien acaba perdiendo el norte. Cada cual ha de ser responsable de sus actos, por supuesto, y no sirve de excusa decir que la culpa es de la sociedad, pero eso no excluye que desde fuera se pueda ver el problema como es, es decir, que el problema no se produce por un simple desvarío sino que también tiene que ver con asuntos familiares, profesionales, sociales.


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (15 Dic 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Tengo algunas preguntas en voz alta:
> 
> ¿No había ningún familiar para aconsejarle no participar en este tipo de circos?
> ¿Su terapeuta o quien fuera que la tratara tampoco?
> ...



Hipocresia empezando por muchos foreros, que insultan a cualquiera que se diferencia algo de ellos; follagatos, follaperros, progres, vacuñados... Ahora vienen a defender a una persona que nada tiene que ver en sus vidas.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Recuerdo que a principios de los años 70, una mujer loca de un pueblo de al lado del mío, se presentó a un concurso de canto en TVE. Llamaron al ayuntamiento y fueron a buscarla; *hoy la usarían, como hicieron con Verónica Forqué:*
> 
> Tendría que haber sido un toque de atención para todos, pero pesó más el morbo y el ensañamiento. En las redes sociales, los insultos fueron injustos, lamentables y excesivos. “Estás de psiquiátrico, definitivamente”, comentaba uno. “Qué lástima que no te hubieras ido en la primera gala”, dijo otro. “Ojalá te echen porque es lo que te mereces”, aseguraba un tercero. “Recemos para que Verónica Forqué sea encerrada en un psiquiátrico”, pedía otro más.​​Pura hipocresía​​Comentarios como estos -podríamos añadir centenares más-, demuestran una vez más que vivimos en un momento, no ya de farándula y espectáculo, porque de eso ya llevamos años, seguramente décadas e incluso siglos, sino de linchamiento constante, del todo vale para asegurar la audiencia, los likes y el comentario en Twitter hecho con mala baba y rabia. Queremos lágrimas y dolor y sufrimiento en directo. Para eso lo vemos, deben pensar muchos. Para que nos entretengan y nos distraigan con sus miserias. Nunca nos paramos a pensar que hay personas detrás que están sufriendo. Es la absoluta hipocresía de una sociedad que asegura estar muy concienciada con la salud mental, pero que en cuanto tiene un caso en directo, público y notorio, en vez de ayudar contribuye al ensañamiento, al señalamiento, al ostracismo y al estigma.​​Muchos pensarán que Verónica Forqué se prestó voluntariamente a ello, que ella fue la que accedió a salir en televisión. Muchos otros aún pensarán que, de vez en cuando, sonreía, por lo que nadie podría haber pensado que estaba tan grave. Pero es una excusa deplorable. Ella participó en un concurso, no estaba allí para que la lincharan usando sus problemas de salud mental. El espectáculo en que TVE ha incurrido permitiendo que una participante de uno de sus programas recibiera semejante hostigamiento, más sabiendo por lo que estaba pasando, es repugnante. Indigno de una cadena pública que pagamos con los impuestos de todos. No todo vale ni debería valer"​​
> 
> ...



Demos las gracias al Tio Sam porque toda esta telebasura de la llamada "telerealidad" es importada de allí, donde nos llevan años de ventaja.

Solemos caer en el error de considerar telebasura solamente a los formatos del corazón, importados de Italia, Mediaset mediante, o como mucho herederos de aquel Tómbola de Canal 9.

Pero no es más que un espejismo, la telebasura imperial es muchísimo más destructiva, entre otras cosas porque disfrazada bajo un manto de excelsa factura técnica y derroche de dinero —que consigue ubicuidad y buena prensa, entre otras cosas— nos engaña y nos hace pensar que es bueno.

Estos programas que buscan generar CONFLICTOS EMOCIONALES para después en montaje construir una narrativa son una terrible LACRA, ya no solo por la explotación sin escrúpulos de las psiques de los personajes que participan en ellos, sino porque FOMENTAN en la sociedad una INMORAL forma de comportarse y de tratar a las personas, normalizandolo.

Se puede hacer entretenimiento SANO sin necesidad de humillar a nadie, el Un, dos, tres o el ¿Qué apostamos? son ejemplos de ello... pero resulta que este tipo de programas son borrados mientras se fomenta la depravación. NADA ES CASUAL


Hay que empezar a desmitificar los productos useños. Aquí vamos con retraso, gracias a Dios, en la aplicación de las últimas modas. Nos lo venderán como un problema de nuestra mentalidad atrasada, pero realmente es un regalo no estar tan sumidos en ello.

Observen BIEN lo que es en realidad un supuesto Talk Show estadounidense. Buenafuente al lado de esta basura es Eduardo Punset:



Fíjense en las excesivas reacciones histriónicas del presentador, o en la costra de maquillaje de la chica. Están interpretando un papel, está todo guionizado hasta la náusea, más falso que un billete de madera. Luego esta chica, prostituida por 30 segundos de gloria, será el modelo que tomarán millones de incautas enganchadas a la caja tonta.

Hasta en El Hormiguero se respira más naturalidad:




La tendencia importada de la TV yankee es esa: FINGIR y EXALTAR las más bajas PASIONES.

En los años 80 y 90 recuerdo que en la ya decadente TVE se decía que era la "Fábrica de sueños". Es decir, no dejaba de ser un producto falso, actuado, pero que tenía vocación de ELEVAR o de al menos mejorar la vida de la gente.

Esta TV de ahora es una fábrica de... enfermos mentales. De personas taradas, castradas, incapaces de las virtudes más básicas de la naturaleza humana, enganchadas como un yonki a su droga televisada diaria diseñada ex profeso para producirles la misma dependencia


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

Gracias por las aportaciones. He reeditado la cabecera:

Era más que evidente; no tenía que estar ahí. Incluso su deterioro físico la llevaba a aparentar veinte años más. Observad sus nudillos y sus dedos, con una artitris grave; es posible que su cerebro también siguiera esa vía, la de un envejecimiento prematuro:

La burla, incluso la risa (los animales no ríen, dado que no entienden lo absurdo, lo ridículo) son mecanismos de segregación muy evolucionados; en otras especies el que se sale de la pauta del grupo, de la manada, lo acaban matando, o separando, de tal manera que sin pertenencia a un grupo acaba muriendo. Al menos en nuestra especie existen más posibilidades de que la persona sometida a burla acabe corrigiendo, lo cual no quiere decir que el grupo por fuerza tenga razón, ni mucho menos que moralmente sea aceptable lo que se le ha hecho; se supone que somos algo más que animales que comen, rien, lloran y copulan y sólo un poquito más refinados; creo que somos algo más, ¿no?

Del suicidio de esta mujer se puede hablar desde muchas perspectivas, y la que he puesto parte justamente de ahí, de que la enajenación se forma en la relación de un individuo con el entorno, y si el entorno está igual o peor que el individuo, también lleva su parte de responsabilidad, no sólo de quien acaba perdiendo el norte. Cada cual ha de ser responsable de sus actos, por supuesto, y no sirve de excusa decir que la culpa es de la sociedad; pero eso no excluye que desde fuera se pueda ver el problema con más alcance, con más perspectiva, puesto que no se produce por un simple desvarío sino que también tiene que ver con asuntos familiares, profesionales, sociales que envuelven a la persona y la pueden desbordar.

Me temo que su hija sigue la escuela de su madre; ojalá no acabe igual. No es cuestión de genética sino de que se repiten las mismas pautas y se adoptan los mismos conceptos ideológicos, totalmente alienantes para una persona. ¡Pero es la ideología dominante la que la empuja a ese camino, no nos olvidemos! Ella cree que es libre, que todo esto es ocurrencia suya, pero no, no es así. Si es que parece más propio de finales de los 60:

En realidad Verónica Forqué era tal y como aparecía en sus películas; de hecho siempre hizo el mismo papel. Es como Luis Ciges, que en la vida era tal y como aparecía en pantalla, sus personajes estaban pensados para él. Ciges tenía un papel y Forqué otro.

Forqué tenía en su mente el cacao propio de la sociedad actual; no es capaz de entender que el hecho de que una mujer no enfríe acorde con su edad, eso no le otorga derecho a exigir que la deseen. Reconoce que envidia a los hombres cuando ya viejos y feos se emparejan con mujeres más jóvenes y atractivas.* Pero ella misma lo explica: "a las mujeres les atraen los hombres con poder", *sin embargo echa la culpa al machismo y no a las mujeres, que en definitiva siguen un proceso natural: *si por naturaleza les gustan fuertes o poderosos (y les dejan de gustar cuando caen), pues qué le vamos a hacer*. Conozco crisis matrimoniales por culpa de ese problema, *que sobreviene cuando la mujer envejece pero no enfría.* Y no hay solución, salvo el adulterio o aguantarse. O que el marido se almidone la polla (o se emborrache y se atiborre de viagra) y "cumpla con su deber", que así le dicen tanto ellas como ellos, y me imagino que elles también.

Forqué vivía en un mundo infantil, tan frecuente en los actores y artistas en general, lo cual no es disculpa de la responsabilidad de TVE y de la jauría que es nuestra especie, sobre todo en las redes sociales:

*Verónica Forqué: "Tenemos derecho a tener orgasmos a los 60 años, tenemos un coño precioso"*








Cuca Gamarra se abre al amor en su entrevista con Thais Villas: "Tiene que ser interesante y que le guste mucho salir"


Cuca Gamarra consigue sacar el lado más deportista de Thais Villas para El Intermedio en pleno Retiro. En una entrevista para la 'Cara B', Thais Villas se aventura a correr con la política. Después, ha definido a su chico ideal.




www.lasexta.com


----------



## Terminus (15 Dic 2021)

Masterchef asesinos

Se reían de ella y la ridiculizaban. Todo vale por la audiencia y por la pasta. Mirad, la cuenta oficial de masterchef en Youtube, hasta deformaban la cara de Verónica en los previews para hacer aún más mofa d ella y ganar clicks y visitas. Vomitivo.


----------



## wanamaker (15 Dic 2021)

Tratar como un problema la "infantilidad" es perpetuar ese problema.
Las gilipolleces se deben tratar como tal.


----------



## Carlos París (15 Dic 2021)

Se puede ver en algun sitio el video de la puta loca esa en el masterchef ese?

Edito, lo acabo de ver. Me estoy descojonando vivo jajajajaja


----------



## Lemavos (15 Dic 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Vivimos en una sociedad durilla, pero no sé yo si las sociedades de siglos anteriores fueron mejores.
> No estoy convencido de eso. Lo que ocurría es que no existían las redes sociales, pero la rumorología supongo que era igual de cruel que hoy en día.
> Aun así, mal por lo del linchamiento en redes sociales. La gente debería morderse la lengua y aprender a respetar a los demás.



Si te fijas he dicho, s. XX y XXI, obviamente ha habido sociedades y tiempos más duros y crueles. 
Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## kabeljau (15 Dic 2021)

La sociedad enferma es aquella -con lavado de cerebro por la tele- , en la que al padre inocente le hacen culpable antes del juicio.

La sociedad sana es aquella -como la de Ceuta- , que le llama HIJO DE PUTA al hijo de puta ese del Falcon.


----------



## kabeljau (15 Dic 2021)

¿Qué sociedad sería esta?


----------



## jus (15 Dic 2021)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Tengo algunas preguntas en voz alta:
> 
> ¿No había ningún familiar para aconsejarle no participar en este tipo de circos?
> ¿Su terapeuta o quien fuera que la tratara tampoco?
> ...



Ayer oi expresamente en una entrevista *QUE ELLA PIDIO A SU AGENTE DE ENTRAR AHÍ EN MASTER CHEFF, FUE ELLA* la que lo pidió


----------



## Kurten (15 Dic 2021)

imaginARIO dijo:


> ¿Ha sido la kobic?
> entonces no ha sido.
> Sólo se muere de kobic o por no emponzoñarse.
> 
> PD- era del clan de la ceja.



Tú eres tonto, joder, tonto!!!

Un saludo


----------



## tixel (15 Dic 2021)

Mas que los estilos de vida, lo que trae consecuencias son las creencias, lo otro son las manifestaciones de esas creencias.


----------



## sada (15 Dic 2021)

Las causas de la muerte de Verónica Forqué


Los forenses, tras muchos estudios, han decretado que la muerte de Verónica Forqué ha sido debida a una asfixia mecánica.




www.diezminutos.es


----------



## XXavier (15 Dic 2021)

sada dijo:


> Las causas de la muerte de Verónica Forqué
> 
> 
> Los forenses, tras muchos estudios, han decretado que la muerte de Verónica Forqué ha sido debida a una asfixia mecánica.
> ...



Que se ha ahorcado, vamos. Pues no es la forma más sencilla de matarse, y se sabe bien que la muerte es muy lenta...


----------



## Espectrum (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Será fracaso vuestro.
> 
> Era una progre fumeta, putona, colgada, arruinada y divorciada. Vamos lo que lleváis promocionando la gentuza como tú desde hace 40 años. Lo que le vendéis ahora a las crías jóvenes como el colmo de la liberación y el bienestar.
> 
> ¿De quien dices que es el fracaso gilipollas?



Menos mal que leo esto, porque vamos, estaba flipando. Culpa yo de que alguien millonario de cuna, millonaria de adulta, cobrando pastizal por aparece en Masterchef, dándole a la ayauasca, a la maría a tope y porque esté como una cabra y se de cuerda tengo yo tengo la puta culpa??? es que flipo macho.


----------



## Rioarriba (15 Dic 2021)

No es que yo quisiera mucho a Verónica, estos días me ha parecido que era verdaderamente querida por el público.
Pero basta saber que alguien ha sufrido así y que sea tan reciente para que la aprecie más, el sufrimiento es malo en sí, pero también tiene estas cosas ventajosas.
El suicida te deja sin respuestas. Supongo que aceptaría a cualquiera como culpable, su dolor es infinito.
Pero precisamente en el caso de Verónica se dan muchas circunstancias que pueden ayudar a explicar: Depresión de joven, enmascaramiento de las penas ante los demas y ante uno mismo (su sonrisa estereotipada, su famosa dulzura que contrasta con la ira que llevaba en este último programa) , depresión fuerte o recurrente desde el 2014 a causa de la separación y de muertes de cercanos, ruptura con amigos, necesidad de dinero, ganas de trabajar para salir de la depresión, esfuerzo que termina en fracaso, (con el cuerpo molido quizá para siempre y miles de críticas) , actriz respetada que de repente conoce la otra cara de la fama, hija narcisista, drogas, e spiritualismo no compartido por el entorno,... 

El programa tiene su responsabilidad,, pero no más que respecto a otras personas con las que trabaja o a las que se dirige: Juega con los bajos instintos y a todos les amarga un poco.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> Masterchef asesinos
> 
> Se reían de ella y la ridiculizaban. Todo vale por la audiencia y por la pasta. Mirad, la cuenta oficial de masterchef en Youtube, hasta deformaban la cara de Verónica en los previews para hacer aún más mofa d ella y ganar clicks y visitas. Vomitivo.



Gracias. Lo paso a la cabecera.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (15 Dic 2021)

Hay que ser un vegetal o un anormal para soportar la televisión actual.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Vivimos en una sociedad durilla, pero no sé yo si las sociedades de siglos anteriores fueron mejores.
> No estoy convencido de eso. Lo que ocurría es que no existían las redes sociales, pero la rumorología supongo que era igual de cruel que hoy en día.
> Aun así, mal por lo del linchamiento en redes sociales. La gente debería morderse la lengua y aprender a respetar a los demás.



De hecho antes te mataban. Ahora te insultan y te amenazan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2021)

Funcional dijo:


> Pues yo tengo que hacer una vergonzosa confesión: vi el Deluxe en el que Jorge Javier la entrevistó hace unos meses en Telecirco, mucho antes de su participación en Masterchef.
> Me produjo una impresión tremenda. Sus respuestas eran una concatenación de desvaríos e incoherencias. Su aspecto, repulsivo. Tengo casi su edad y nadie de mi entorno aparenta 90 años como aparentaba ella. Me hizo reflexionar bastante sobre las consecuencias de la vida que decide seguir cada uno. Mientras ella triunfaba en cine, teatro y televisión, recibía premios y acaparaba portadas allá por los ochenta, los que no habiamos nacido en un entorno privilegiado nos abríamos camino a base de becas, contratos de sustitución y subempleos, y en el fondo agradecidos por haber nacido en una familia que te estimulaba a seguir adelante con tu esfuerzo, sacrificándose por tu formación.
> Me quedé con un par de respuestas o tres de las que dió en la entrevista. La más reveladora fué que ella no tenía ganas de vivir desde que era muy joven. Tal vez no encontró entonces el apoyo necesario y simplemente ha ido superando su falta de ganas de vivir a base de aplausos, alabanzas, sonrisas falsas y noches de gala. Porque, si alguien que lo tenía todo no tenia ganas de vivir, qué se supone que tendriamos que haber hecho los que no lo tuvimos tan fácil?



Siempre fue una mujer que decía incoherencias una detrás de otra. Tuvo suerte de poder dedicarse a lo que se dedicó y tener una vida "fácil". En otras familias como la tuya o la mía hace tiempo que se habría quitado de enmedio.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

kabeljau dijo:


> La sociedad enferma es aquella -con lavado de cerebro por la tele- , en la que al padre inocente le hacen culpable antes del juicio.
> 
> La sociedad sana es aquella -como la de Ceuta- , que le llama HIJO DE PUTA al hijo de puta ese del Falcon.



Ya. Sólo te faltó hablar de la injusticia de los desahucios y de la deuda pública.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

jus dijo:


> Ayer oi expresamente en una entrevista *QUE ELLA PIDIO A SU AGENTE DE ENTRAR AHÍ EN MASTER CHEFF, FUE ELLA* la que lo pidió



Y fue ella quien quiso matarse, por tanto si la llegas a ver ahorcarse la dejas hacer, ¿no?


----------



## rey0 (15 Dic 2021)

Te hacen creer que a los sesenta, tienes veinte. Si te lo crees, antes o después llega la hostia.....Está vez, por desgracia ha sido una hostia mortal


----------



## circonita (15 Dic 2021)

Pobre mujer, pero quizás no sabían lo mal que estaba o quizás el suicidio no tuvo absolutamente nada que ver con el programa o tal vez sí, en fin, que descanse en paz, pero esto no es nada para lo que se cuece en la mayoría de empresas.

Hay gente con depresiones de la ostia, que tienen que ir a trabajar, porque como se den de baja la despiden y se va a la calle el o ella y toda su familia porque es el único sueldo que entra en casa y a determinadas edades, que te despidan es condenarte al desempleo perpetuo y hablo de enfermedades, pero el moobing es la norma en cualquier empresa, grandes y pequeñas putean a gente a extremos de que terminan enfermando y nadie, absolutamente nadie hace nada ni en la empresa ni en el gobierno ni en la justicia, porque llevar a la justicia el moobing son mil y una trabas y a lo sumo, la cosa no pasa en el 99,9% de una indemnización de mierda por daños morales o la recontratación forzosa para volver sufrir acoso y demás, sin contar con los costes de abogados.

Además en el acoso en el trabajo que nadie espere apoyo de los compañeros, porque eso no existe. El acosado es un apestado al que nadie quiere acercase no sea que o lo tomen también con el/ella o participan abiertamente para ganar puntos ante la chupipandi o la dirección de la empresa, así que en este tipo de casos todos participan, unos por no actuar, otros por hacer el vacío y otros por participar.

Pues eso, que estas cosas pasan a diario y continuamente en cualquier empresa y muchísimo peores y por supuesto, esto lleva al suicidio y a veces años después del hecho que motivó la depresión cuando el afectado ya está fuera de la empresa encerrado en su casa.

Yo lo tengo claro, lo mejor es montártelo por tu cuenta o hacerse funcionario antes que trabajar para la privada, todo lo demás es comer mierda hasta que revientes y si no revientas, pues a los 45 estás fuera del mercado laboral, con niños pequeños y una hipoteca que está a medio pagar, con lo que básicamente, pendes de un hilo cada día y llegar a los 65 en una empresa privada es tan probable como que te toque la lotería.


----------



## Popuespe (15 Dic 2021)

La verdad es que sentí bastante lástima por ella. Pases buenos ratos viendo alguna de sus películas no me parece que fuese una mala profesional. Nunca había visto nada del chef este y me quedó anonadado del deterioro qué mostraba... era un verdadero esperpento. Como apuntaba alguien por ahí es increíble que ningún familiar las sacas ese de ahí aunque fuese por los pelos. Espero que sirva de ejemplo para que alguna mami cool se lo piense antes de hacer fotos guarras a su propia hija y de llevar una vida tampoco aseada como la que parece que llevaba esta mujer. Dep


----------



## Skylar (15 Dic 2021)

El título del hilo (y posterior argumentación) es una falacia:





__





Demostración mediante ejemplo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





LLamar hipócritas a los tuiteros también es un error. Creo que era García-Trevijano (¿o citaba a alguien?) el que decía que la hipocresía rinde culto a la inteligencia. La gentuza enferma que citas son *cínicos*, pero también pudieran ser gestores de contenido, bots, etc. Lo cual supondría un nivel de perversidad impresionante. Es lo que ha venido a señalar "Libre Libre" más arriba y yo no descarto.

_El misterio de iniquidad avanzando cada día a pasos agigantados. _

De hecho si no estamos en el final de los tiempos, esta época se le parece mucho. Pero no creo que tengamos esa suerte. Quizás cuando pasen dos o tres siglos, algún historiador escriba un libro sobre la saga Forqué y descubra un fino hilo entre el abuelo del destape, la hija poliadicta y la nieta pseudo-pornógrafa.

Yo apuesto porque ese hilo no es otro que la postmodernidad basada en la deuda infinita y los recursos ilimitados... BURBUJA que como todos saben llegó a su fin en 2030, tal como llegó a su fin la dinastía Forqué...

Ojalá me equivoque y la aún joven María tenga dos o tres churumbeles y vea a los hijos de sus hijos.


----------



## eL PERRO (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Anda con cuidado, aunque sólo sea por aquello del karma, porque reúnes todas las condiciones para que te apliquen lo que exiges que le hagan a otros.



Por supuesto que ando con cuidado. Me aparto de todos vosotros como de la mierda (lo que sois). Lo mejor es dejaros que destapeis las ollas expres en la cara, y que chupeis tapas de retretes por ahi. A ver si por suerte, vais encontrando lo que vais buscando, y en el disfrute de este mundo distopico de mierda sin normas ni puto sentido comun, vais cayendo como mereceis


----------



## olympus1 (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Recuerdo que a principios de los años 70, una mujer loca de un pueblo de al lado del mío, se presentó a un concurso de canto en TVE. Llamaron al ayuntamiento y fueron a buscarla; *hoy la usarían, como hicieron con Verónica Forqué:*
> 
> Tendría que haber sido un toque de atención para todos, pero pesó más el morbo y el ensañamiento. En las redes sociales, los insultos fueron injustos, lamentables y excesivos. “Estás de psiquiátrico, definitivamente”, comentaba uno. “Qué lástima que no te hubieras ido en la primera gala”, dijo otro. “Ojalá te echen porque es lo que te mereces”, aseguraba un tercero. “Recemos para que Verónica Forqué sea encerrada en un psiquiátrico”, pedía otro más.​​Pura hipocresía​​Comentarios como estos -podríamos añadir centenares más-, demuestran una vez más que vivimos en un momento, no ya de farándula y espectáculo, porque de eso ya llevamos años, seguramente décadas e incluso siglos, sino de linchamiento constante, del todo vale para asegurar la audiencia, los likes y el comentario en Twitter hecho con mala baba y rabia. Queremos lágrimas y dolor y sufrimiento en directo. Para eso lo vemos, deben pensar muchos. Para que nos entretengan y nos distraigan con sus miserias. Nunca nos paramos a pensar que hay personas detrás que están sufriendo. Es la absoluta hipocresía de una sociedad que asegura estar muy concienciada con la salud mental, pero que en cuanto tiene un caso en directo, público y notorio, en vez de ayudar contribuye al ensañamiento, al señalamiento, al ostracismo y al estigma.​​Muchos pensarán que Verónica Forqué se prestó voluntariamente a ello, que ella fue la que accedió a salir en televisión. Muchos otros aún pensarán que, de vez en cuando, sonreía, por lo que nadie podría haber pensado que estaba tan grave. Pero es una excusa deplorable. Ella participó en un concurso, no estaba allí para que la lincharan usando sus problemas de salud mental. El espectáculo en que TVE ha incurrido permitiendo que una participante de uno de sus programas recibiera semejante hostigamiento, más sabiendo por lo que estaba pasando, es repugnante. Indigno de una cadena pública que pagamos con los impuestos de todos. No todo vale ni debería valer"​​
> 
> ...



Del suicidio de esta mujer se puede hablar desde muchas perspectivas, y la que he puesto parte justamente de ahí, de que la enajenación se forma en la relación de un individuo con el entorno, y si el entorno está igual o peor que el individuo, también lleva su parte de responsabilidad, no sólo quien acaba perdiendo el norte. Cada cual ha de ser responsable de sus actos, por supuesto, y no sirve de excusa decir que la culpa es de la sociedad; pero eso no excluye que desde fuera se pueda ver el problema con más alcance, con más perspectiva, puesto que no se produce por un simple desvarío sino que también tiene que ver con asuntos familiares, profesionales, sociales que envuelven a la persona y la pueden desbordar.

Me temo que su hija sigue la escuela de su madre; ojalá no acabe igual. No es cuestión de genética sino de que se repiten las mismas pautas y se adoptan conductas de base claramente ideológicas, totalmente alienantes para una persona sana pero, eso sí, bien integrada, con lo cual la ideología produce esas deformaciones no puntualmente sino habitualmente. ¡Es la ideología dominante la que la empuja a ese camino, no nos olvidemos! Ella cree que es libre, que todo esto es ocurrencia suya, pero no, no es así. Si es que parece más propio de finales de los 60:

En realidad Verónica Forqué era tal y como aparecía en sus películas; de hecho siempre hizo el mismo papel. Es como Luis Ciges, que en la vida era tal y como aparecía en pantalla, sus personajes estaban pensados para él. Ciges tenía un papel y Forqué otro.

Forqué tenía en su mente el cacao propio de la sociedad actual; no es capaz de entender que el hecho de que una mujer no enfríe acorde con su edad, eso no le otorga derecho a exigir que la deseen. Reconoce que envidia a los hombres cuando ya viejos y feos se emparejan con mujeres más jóvenes y atractivas.* Pero ella misma lo explica: "a las mujeres les atraen los hombres con poder", *sin embargo echa la culpa al machismo y no a las mujeres (¿desconoce que un porcentaje altísimo de mujeres son machistas?), y que en definitiva siguen un proceso natural: *si por naturaleza les gustan fuertes o poderosos (y a su vez les dejan de gustar cuando dejan de serlo), pues qué le vamos a hacer*. Conozco crisis matrimoniales por culpa de ese problema, *que sobreviene cuando la mujer envejece pero no enfría.* Y no hay solución, salvo el adulterio o aguantarse. O que el marido se almidone la polla (o se emborrache y se atiborre de viagra) y "cumpla con su deber", que así le dicen tanto ellas como ellos, y me imagino que elles también: "cumple con tu deber de hombre".

Forqué vivía en un mundo infantil, tan frecuente en actores y artistas en general, lo cual no exculpa de responsabilidad a TVE, ni a sus compañeros de ese programa estúpido ni a la jauría que es nuestra especie, ahora en las redes sociales:

*Verónica Forqué: "Tenemos derecho a tener orgasmos a los 60 años, tenemos un coño precioso"*








Cuca Gamarra se abre al amor en su entrevista con Thais Villas: "Tiene que ser interesante y que le guste mucho salir"


Cuca Gamarra consigue sacar el lado más deportista de Thais Villas para El Intermedio en pleno Retiro. En una entrevista para la 'Cara B', Thais Villas se aventura a correr con la política. Después, ha definido a su chico ideal.




www.lasexta.com




[/QUOTE]
Sociedad enferma y encanallada. Así es. No he leído más, me puedo imaginar lo que dices. Así nos luce el pelo.


----------



## Ludovicus (15 Dic 2021)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Demos las gracias al Tio Sam porque toda esta telebasura de la llamada "telerealidad" es importada de allí, donde nos llevan años de ventaja.
> 
> Solemos caer en el error de considerar telebasura solamente a los formatos del corazón, importados de Italia, Mediaset mediante, o como mucho herederos de aquel Tómbola de Canal 9.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo, pero olvidas un detalle importante: el mando a distancia de la televisión tiene un botón que sirve para encenderla pero también para apagarla y a nadie le ponen una pistola en la sien para que no lo pulse cuando el diabólico aparato está encendido ni para que lo pulse cuando está apagado.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

Skylar dijo:


> El título del hilo (y posterior argumentación) es una falacia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El redactor de El Independiente se refiere a cómo dicen querer a las víctimas y en cuanto pueden las machacan. Y estoy de acuerdo. Y eso convive con el cinismo, donde se tiene a gala joder al prójimo.


----------



## Cicciolino (15 Dic 2021)

Chinito retra descubre el mundo de la farándula desde su súper 24 horas y finge sentir lastimita por una mula de carga y payasa triste del establishment que ha vendido su dignidad a cambio de pasta y fama como forma de vida desde siempre.

¿No tenéis de esto en Shanghai, @M. Pierde?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2021)

58391038693750347 dijo:


> Entonces según tú debería ser una ama de casa ejemplar, de esas que le quita las botas al marido cuando este regresa de trabajar. Siempre amable, siempre sumisa, siempre a la sombra de su marido. Sacúdete la caspa de los hombros.



Seguro que no se te ocurren más opciones ¿Verdad?

Es lo que tienen las pelis de Almodovar, que no solo reblandecen el cerebro sino que te dejan gilipollas.

Por cierto se te ha olvidado la paliza diaria y las violaciones conyugales. Si vas a hacer las cosas hazlas bien pobre soplapollas.


----------



## 1911 (15 Dic 2021)

Ha llevado al último extremo el modelo de sociedad y de individuo que siempre ha promovido desde el mundo de la "cultura".

Nunca hay que creerse la propia propaganda. Aunque bueno, tampoco era su propaganda, esta señora solo era un teleñeco más de los que la propaga.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> El tema va justamente de eso. Del suicidio de esta mujer se puede hablar desde muchas perspectivas, y la que yo he puesto (he sido yo quien abre el hilo, no tú) parte de justamente de ahí. La enajenación se forma en la relación de un individuo con el entorno, y si el entorno está peor que el individuo, también es culpa de él, no sólo de quien acaba perdiendo el norte. Cada cual ha de ser responsable de sus actos, por supuesto, y no sirve de excusa decir que la culpa es de la sociedad, pero eso no excluye que desde fuera se pueda ver el problema como es, es decir, que el problema no se produce por un simple desvarío sino que también tiene que ver con asuntos familiares, profesionales, sociales.



El hilo va de lo que quiera opinar cada uno. Yo respondía al mamarracho progreta de Lemavos y a ese respecto iban dirigidos mis mensajes.

En cuanto a lo que dices, ese entorno justamente lo crean quienes despues se ponen de perfil y pretenden compartir responsabilidades cuando el problema lo han creado y fomentado ELLOS, no el resto.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Lo que dice Forqué sería inimaginable en el año 1955, cuando nació. Por eso digo que nuestra sociedad está enferma, no sólo de progresismo sino de quienes responden con odio ante un problema como ése, porque estamos ante una persona en la que ha desaparecido la posibilidad de reflexionar.



Te doy zanks porque empezabas bien. Pero luego tuviste que meter la pavada del "odio". Si tú te crees que los progres o la izquierda van a entender otro lenguaje que no sea el de siempre, el ÚNICO que han respetado alguna vez vas apañado. A esta peña o se le pisa la cabeza o te la pisan ellos a ti. No hay más.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2021)

CASA dijo:


> Creo que tu ideología te hace parecer más cerrado de lo que en realidad eres. Te he leído bastante. No sé en que momento puedes deducir de mis mensajes que me parece admisible lo de echar balones fuera o que esté quitando responsabilidad a esta mujer de nada y poniéndola en los demás. Que un programa de televisión pública debe tener un cuidado exquisito con lo que hace, pues sí, claro que sí.
> 
> Y sinceramente, insultar y hablar en los términos en los que lo haces en este hilo no va contigo, pero bueno, ahí está tu libre albedrío. Lo de chaval sobra, que peino bastantes canas, supongo que como tu o Ud, como prefiera, y en ningún momento he meado fuera del tiesto como estas haciendo tu.



Si lo que quería es un debate sereno y reflexivo, se ha equivocado de hilo. Entiendo su postura y le reconozco el interés por ir un poco más allá. Pero aquí estamos de cacería y no se puede permitir que la chusma progreta venga encima a sacar pecho cuando SON ELLOS y la degeneración o decadencia que promueven los principales responsables de la suerte de esta señora. Y DE SU HIJA, que hay que ver como apunta maneras la muchacha. Que ni siquiera va a llegar a la edad de la madre según todos los indicios.

Por tanto si he sido demasiado agresivo me disculpo. Pero entienda que no se puede meter en medio de una pelea de perros sin llevarse algún mordisco.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> El hilo va de lo que quiera opinar cada uno. Yo respondía al mamarracho progreta de Lemavos y a ese respecto iban dirigidos mis mensajes.
> 
> En cuanto a lo que dices, ese entorno justamente lo crean quienes despues se ponen de perfil y pretenden compartir responsabilidades cuando el problema lo han creado y fomentado ELLOS, no el resto.



Si es así entonces entras en contradicción al decirles a otros de qué va el hilo; si cada uno decide...

"Ellos" son también quienes la insultan en las redes diciéndole que es una progre degenerada y cositas por el estilo. Entiendo que se ensañen con un político o con cualquiera que se dedique a insultar a quienes no piensan igual, pero no es el caso. Era una mujer que padecía un trastorno evidente y con eso se ensañaban, diciéndole que estaba loca, que era ridícula y que deberían llevarla a un manicomio, como si los que estaban con ella fueran un ejemplo. No se le dice eso a quien está sufriendo precisamente por eso. Quienes padecen cualquier trastorno mental sufren porque se dan cuenta de que lo padecen y no encuentran solución.


----------



## M. Priede (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Te doy zanks porque empezabas bien. Pero luego tuviste que meter la pavada del "odio". Si tú te crees que los progres o la izquierda van a entender otro lenguaje que no sea el de siempre, el ÚNICO que han respetado alguna vez vas apañado. A esta peña o se le pisa la cabeza o te la pisan ellos a ti. No hay más.



La ideología política no viene al caso, o al menos para justificar las 'lindezas' que le decían los no progres.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2021)

A ver yo a la señora esta no la conocía de nada. Si me atengo a la pura información de dominio público, me parece la típica nena de buena familia, padre archifamoso y reconocido, que sin tener especial talento o inteligencia sigue los pasos de la familia porque es lo más fácil. 

Daba la imagen de inocentona, no sé si lo era. En tal caso está claro que desde el principio la llevaron por el mal camino. Una no se hace drogata y progre a los 50 años. Eso le venía de antes. Ya había puesto los cimientos de una vida errática y desgraciada posiblemente por la fuerte condición de su entorno. Se puede ser muy progre y feliz o fumeta cuando tienes dinero para aburrir, cuando tienes un trabajo que va por épocas ya demás depende de tu físico pero ademas tienes el dinero justo, estás practicamente vendido. Como esta señora, juguetes rotos de la progresía, A CIENTOS. Pero ellos te lo venderán como otra cosa, como no. 

La realidad es que por mucho que digan, esta mujer posiblemente en un entorno normal, llevando una vida normal con una familia normal, habría terminado de forma muy distinta.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Si es así entonces entras en contradicción al decirles a otros de qué va el hilo; si cada uno decide...
> 
> "Ellos" son también quienes la insultan en las redes diciéndole que es una progre degenerada y cositas por el estilo. Entiendo que se ensañen con un político o con cualquiera que se dedique a insultar a quienes no piensan igual, pero no es el caso. Era una mujer que padecía un trastorno evidente y con eso se ensañaban, diciéndole que estaba loca, que era ridícula y que deberían llevarla a un manicomio, como si los que estaban con ella fueran un ejemplo. No se le dice eso a quien está sufriendo precisamente por eso. Quienes padecen cualquier trastorno mental sufren porque se dan cuenta de que lo padecen y no encuentran solución.



Digo de que iban mis mensajes y sobre que estaba discutiendo.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (15 Dic 2021)

Primero de todo, pena por una vida tan mal aprovechada porque el final no ha sido disfrutando ni en paz.
Esta muerte se suma a la de varios casos que conozco de primera mano, de mujeres de su generación( sesenta y tantos) que han tenido todo,
desde status a carreras universitarias, y acaban como esta mujer o alcoholizadas en absoluta soledad.

Creo que los indicios llevan a la "liberación" de la mujer como causa de estos finales tan desastrosos. Las primeras que se rebelaron contra
sus padres, que pudieron elegir matrimonios o que pudieron divorciarse sin estigmas, las primeras en alcanzar puestos cualificados acorde
a su titulación, que han viajado...........¿y me vienen con estas?.


----------



## Libistros (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Si es así entonces entras en contradicción al decirles a otros de qué va el hilo; si cada uno decide...
> 
> "Ellos" son también quienes la insultan en las redes diciéndole que es una progre degenerada y cositas por el estilo. Entiendo que se ensañen con un político o con cualquiera que se dedique a insultar a quienes no piensan igual, pero no es el caso. Era una mujer que padecía un trastorno evidente y con eso se ensañaban, diciéndole que estaba loca, que era ridícula y que deberían llevarla a un manicomio, como si los que estaban con ella fueran un ejemplo. No se le dice eso a quien está sufriendo precisamente por eso. Quienes padecen cualquier trastorno mental sufren porque se dan cuenta de que lo padecen y no encuentran solución.



Esta mujer no ha sido plenamente inocente de la situación en la que está España actualmente. Ella, como todos los artistillas, ha sido cómplice del lavado de cara y difusión de las ideas de una izquierda enloquecida y ajena a todo tipo de sentido común. Su enfermedad en los últimos tiempos no excusa que ha sido un elemento pernicioso y desestabilizador de nuestra sociedad o que hubiera ocurrido lo mismo en cualquier sociedad sana. A ella la pagaban por interpretar, más allá de lo moralmente reprobable de algunos de sus papeles y el tono general de las películas en las que participó (esto se puede casi justificar pues un actor primerizo no elige sus papeles) está el hecho de las entrevistas en las que ninguna de esta gente se calla la boca como debe hacer sino que se dedican a pontificar (que no opinar) sobre cómo debe funcionar el mundo y cuál debe ser su brújula moral pese a ser analfabetos en potencia y trabajar al servicio de unos intereses que promocionan para los demás pero no siempre se aplican en su totalidad (comunismo para los demás, no para mí que yo soy muhhh importante) y que son claramente destructivos para la sociedad que les da pábulo.

Se añade al caso que esta mujer tenía una familia en la que apoyarse y que le pudieron aconsejar, proteger, apartar del peligro de las redes y de sus propios comportamientos psicóticos pero que se dedicaron a la autopromoción de sus más que reprobables maneras de conseguir dinero (que no ganarse la existencia)

Con lo cual ni nosotros ni los opinadores de Instagram,... deben reflexionar sobre ningún tipo de actitud o comentario que hayan dicho o tenido porque es única y exclusivamente problema del propio desequilibrio de la fallecida, de su disfuncional e interesada familia y de un programa de televisión que como carroñeros aprovecharon unas imágenes sabedores de que la polémica se traduce en pingües beneficios en un medio que ella, para más inri, conocía a la perfección. 

Que reflexionen todos esos y se apliquen un puntito en la boca, que ya tenemos suficiente con los moralismos de la política y sus intentos de criminalizar todo lo que se salga de su línea de pensamiento como para tener que autocensurarnos por unos comentarios que se han vertido en función de una actitud constatable que se ha interpretado (con mejor o peor criterio) como repelente, autoritaria, sectaria y dogmática.

Si estás mal, trata de curarte y no coquetees con cosas que te pueden poner peor. Es es la única reflexión que hay que hacer en todo este asunto.


----------



## Libistros (15 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> La ideología política no viene al caso, o al menos para justificar las 'lindezas' que le decían los no progres.



Por supuesto que viene al caso. Ella hizo de toda su carrera promoción de la izquierda defendiendo sus postulados hasta el extremo, como dicha "HescriVidHora" fallecida recientemente.

Que cada palo aguante su vela. Eso de la falsa moral para unos y la condena eterna para otros ya no cuela, que cada uno se haga responsable de su vida y de su trayectoria. ¡Faltaría más!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Dic 2021)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Primero de todo, pena por una vida tan mal aprovechada porque el final no ha sido disfrutando ni en paz.
> Esta muerte se suma a la de varios casos que conozco de primera mano, de mujeres de su generación( sesenta y tantos) que han tenido todo,
> desde status a carreras universitarias, y acaban como esta mujer o alcoholizadas en absoluta soledad.
> 
> ...



Y saben que ha vuelto una dictadura peor que con Franco…ni en sus peores pesadillas…


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Dic 2021)

Vientosolar dijo:


> [...] *fracaso es en vivir en pisos sin ascensor que no cumplen criterios de habitabilidad como el aislamiento de ruidos (se oye absolutamente todo lo que hablan los vecinos al otro lado de la pared)*. Fracaso es que te destruyan el país con los votos de una gran mayoría de borregos. Fracaso es lo que está pasando ahora de pasarse las leyes internacionales por el forro de los cojones y exigen pases inconstitucionales e ilegales que atentan con el derecho a desplazarse libremente y contra mi cuerpo, mi decisión. Fracaso son los dos confinamientos ilegales.



Vivir en pisos sin ascensor es un fracaso? 

Por lo demás, el país no lo destruyen los votos de los borregos, los destruyen los propios borregos con actitudes como la indiferencia ante la corrupción, participando ellos mismos de la corrupción de diferentes maneras, con su relativismo moral, etc.


----------



## SrPurpuron (15 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Vivimos la sociedad más egocéntrica, individualista, sin empatía ni inteligencia emocional del s.xx y XXI
> 
> Dep verónica.
> 
> Su muerte es un fracaso de todos.



Difícilmente la nuestra fuese una sociedad tan individualizada por estar tan enferma. Precisamente esto son comportamientos propios de tumultos y lapidaciones colectivas.


----------



## Vientosolar (15 Dic 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Vivir en pisos sin ascensor es un fracaso?
> 
> Por lo demás, el país no lo destruyen los votos de los borregos, los destruyen los propios borregos con actitudes como la indiferencia ante la corrupción, participando ellos mismos de la corrupción de diferentes maneras, con su relativismo moral, etc.



Vivir en pisos sin ascensor que no cumplen los criterios de habitabilidad, no partas la frase, que pierde su sentido. Por ejemplo: pisos interiores con los huecos de la escalera tan estrechos que hay muebles y objetos que no puedes subir, más lo de los ruidos que he dicho. Es un fracaso hacer vivir a la gente así en sitios planos donde hay sitio de sobra.


----------



## Santirey (15 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Será fracaso vuestro.
> 
> Era una progre fumeta, putona, colgada, arruinada y divorciada. Vamos lo que lleváis promocionando la gentuza como tú desde hace 40 años. Lo que le vendéis ahora a las crías jóvenes como el colmo de la liberación y el bienestar.
> 
> ¿De quien dices que es el fracaso gilipollas?



Da miedo pensar cuantas van a acabar así en unas décadas.
Con este cambio de valores los hombres sufriremos, pero las mujeres más. Solo ganan los que lo proponen pero quedan fuera.


----------



## Tronio (15 Dic 2021)

Quienes justifican el tragico final de esta persona,bien por vacunas,rojerio degenerante,masterchef su hija o el hachis,son Escoria.


----------



## adal86 (15 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Eres el claro ejemplo de que la sociedad es un fracaso.
> 
> Sean cuales sean tus ideas, siempre debes tener empatía hacia los demás. Has demostrado que no tienes empatía, ratifica lo que he dicho.



No cuela, amigo. Te pones en modo empático, resiliente y tolerante porque la afectada es "de tu cuerda". Me gustaría verte con esa empatía con los caídos en desgracia del otro bando: con víctimas de terroristas, con gente que sin ton ni son les llaman fascista y les arruinan su vida laboral; o con los miles y miles a los que falsodenuncian y convierten su vida en un auténtico drama, privándoles de lo más que quieren en el mundo, que es ver a sus hijos.

Tu empatía y resiliencia son selectivas, asi que menos lecciones de moralidad a nadie y empieza a predicar con lo que tú mismo dices.

Y sobre esta mujer...Poco malo se puede decir tanto de ella como de la hija. Son simplemente una creación, un producto postmoderno. Víctimas de absolutamente todo lo malo que anida en nuestra sociedad. Sus cuerpos y sus mentes son prueba fehaciente de un fracaso sin paliativos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Dic 2021)

Santirey dijo:


> Da miedo pensar cuantas van a acabar así en unas décadas.
> Con este cambio de valores los hombres sufriremos, pero las mujeres más. Solo ganan los que lo proponen pero quedan fuera.



¡Qué exagerados y tremendistas que sois algunos!

Nadie sufre cuando gana en libertad, excepto alguno/a que no gestiona bien esa libertad, pero todos los demás, ganan. Y la sociedad ha ganado mucho en libertades en las últimas décadas, aunque de vez en cuando se cosas como el tema de la pandemia.
¿Eran mejores los tiempos de nuestros abuelos, cuando nadie se podía divorciar y tenían que aguantar matrimonios infernales?
¿Eran mejores los tiempos en los que los hijos debían obediencia ciega a sus padres aunque estos últimos los maltratasen?

Pues esos tiempos todos para ti. Vuelve al "Cuéntame" de los 60.


----------



## 1911 (15 Dic 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Qué exagerados y tremendistas que sois algunos!
> 
> Nadie sufre cuando gana en libertad, excepto alguno/a que no gestiona bien esa libertad, pero todos los demás, ganan. Y la sociedad ha ganado mucho en libertades en las últimas décadas, aunque de vez en cuando se cosas como el tema de la pandemia.
> ¿Eran mejores los tiempos de nuestros abuelos, cuando nadie se podía divorciar y tenían que aguantar matrimonios infernales?
> ...



Falacia del falso dilema. Y ya sois no se cuántos que venís con lo mismo en este hilo. Si es que no eres el mismo con varias cuentas... O basura postmoderna a lo Forqué (con estupendo resultado) o España facha franco pantano. No hay otras opciones.

La mistificación de "la libertad" pues es eso, otra idea fantasmagórica. La culpa es del individuo liberado, pero las ideologías liberales y la idea de "libertad" que me pintan son buenas. Caiga quien caiga. Y mientras la libertad del otro no me toque los cojones, ni a mí ni a mis negocios... claro...

Decir que la sociedad ha ganado mucho en libertades cuando nuestra querida democracia nos ha arrestado ilegalmente en nuestras casas... Fíjate si tú mismo sabes que mientes que al exponer tu argumento ya pones la tirita, pero precisamente por eso no cuela.

En todo lo demás la sociedad ha ganado de cojón, por cierto. Vamos dpm.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Dic 2021)

1911 dijo:


> Falacia del falso dilema. Y ya sois no se cuántos que venís con lo mismo en este hilo. Si es que no eres el mismo con varias cuentas... O basura postmoderna a lo Forqué (con estupendo resultado) o España facha franco pantano. No hay otras opciones.
> 
> La mistificación de "la libertad" pues es eso, otra idea fantasmagórica. La culpa es del individuo liberado, pero las ideologías liberales y la idea de "libertad" que me pintan son buenas. Caiga quien caiga. Y mientras la libertad del otro no me toque los cojones, ni a mí ni a mis negocios... claro...
> 
> ...



No se ponga usted en modo paranoico que yo solo tengo esta cuenta.
Si usted tiene varias, no se proyecte. Y si varios ya le han propuesto lo mismo, será por algo. Digo yo.
Y si considera que lo que planteo es la falacia del falso dilema y que existen otras opciones, señálelas.

Nunca dije que que las libertades fueran buenas caiga quien caiga. Digo que no siempre el pasado fue mejor y que el hombre o es libre o no es. Filosófica y humanamente no hay más opciones. Además, le hice varias preguntas y no contestó ninguna. Irse por la tangente y tal.


----------



## Lester_33 (16 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Lo que vemos en el vídeo es a una persona desequilibrada que no está en el sitio apropiado. La escogieron precisamente para eso, para que armara el pitote y atraer audiencia.



La escogieron precisamente para eso , sí.
Y lo hicieron *sus colegas de la tele progre*.
Es decir, *LOS TUYOS. TUS COLEGAS*.
La que apoyáis y os apoyan en cada elección.


----------



## HvK (16 Dic 2021)

Y a mí que no me da ninguna pena que una mediocre cómica, repugnante feminazi rojiprogre covidiota, repulsiva ética y estéticamente y a todos los niveles, se quite la vida ahorcándose entre agudos dolores y sufrimientos? Qué poco empático soy con la escoria.

Por cierto, sugiero a todos/ todas/todes las feminazis rojas progres bozalerdas covidiotas, que sigan el ejemplo de su amada titiritera y se quiten de en medio.


----------



## nelsoncito (16 Dic 2021)

1911 dijo:


> Falacia del falso dilema. Y ya sois no se cuántos que venís con lo mismo en este hilo. Si es que no eres el mismo con varias cuentas... O basura postmoderna a lo Forqué (con estupendo resultado) o España facha franco pantano. No hay otras opciones.
> 
> La mistificación de "la libertad" pues es eso, otra idea fantasmagórica. La culpa es del individuo liberado, pero las ideologías liberales y la idea de "libertad" que me pintan son buenas. Caiga quien caiga. Y mientras la libertad del otro no me toque los cojones, ni a mí ni a mis negocios... claro...
> 
> ...



No hace falta que gastes saliva. Ese sujeto es un conocido bribón, farsante y embaucador del foro. No le hagas mucho caso. Tiene problemas muy serios en su vida personal. Y no digo más.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Dic 2021)

Te entiendo perfectamente; estoy pensando en hacer lo mismo, pero no se me ocurre adónde ir.


----------



## John Connor (16 Dic 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¡Qué exagerados y tremendistas que sois algunos!
> 
> Nadie sufre cuando gana en libertad, excepto alguno/a que no gestiona bien esa libertad, pero todos los demás, ganan. Y la sociedad ha ganado mucho en libertades en las últimas décadas, aunque de vez en cuando se cosas como el tema de la pandemia.
> ¿Eran mejores los tiempos de nuestros abuelos, cuando nadie se podía divorciar y tenían que aguantar matrimonios infernales?
> ...



Lo que tu llamas "no gestionar bien la libertad" se llama libertinaje.

El problema es que hemos llegado a un punto en el que "felicidad" se confunde con "euforia".


----------



## 1911 (16 Dic 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No se ponga usted en modo paranoico que yo solo tengo esta cuenta.
> Si usted tiene varias, no se proyecte. Y si varios ya le han propuesto lo mismo, será por algo. Digo yo.
> Y si considera que lo que planteo es la falacia del falso dilema y que existen otras opciones, señálelas.
> 
> Nunca dije que que las libertades fueran buenas caiga quien caiga. Digo que no siempre el pasado fue mejor y que el hombre o es libre o no es. Filosófica y humanamente no hay más opciones. Además, le hice varias preguntas y no contestó ninguna. Irse por la tangente y tal.



Vaya primer párrafo, debo haber dado en el clavo ahí. Tiene razón, seguramente haya proyectado mi deseo de creer que es sólo una persona la que pone las mismas bobadas y no un coro al unísono.

Si varios proponen lo mismo puede ser porque varios sean cazurros, y decir que es útil o bueno por ello es una falacia ad populum.

"El hombre o es libre o no es" me recuerda a esos otros enunciados tontorrones como "la república será feminista o no será". En última instancia solo es un enunciado ideológico.

Debe ser que durante el arresto ilegal que nos impuso el gobierno progresista dejamos de ser hombres. Por algún mecanismo metafísico habríamos pasado a ser otro tipo de criatura... Pues no, seguíamos siendo hombres, pero disfrutando lo votado por otros. Puede que por gente como usted.

Le gustan a usted los argumentos falaces y el liberalismo. No me extraña, va de suyo.

Lo de pedirme más alternativas al modelo de sociedad o de individuo, a modo de reto, como si de verdad no hubiese opciones... eso ya es de risa.

Mire, yo no voy a arreglar el mundo ni las cabezas de la gente en un post de un foro. Pero sí voy a dejar una directriz útil para mejorarnos a nosotros y a nuestro prójimo: combatir lo posmoderno (y a su primo mayor, el liberalismo) allí donde surjan. ¿Por qué? Porque después se generan individuos como la Forqué y nos tiramos de los pelos. Y porque después la nación y el estado están hechos girones y la culpa es... pues no sé, de un fascismo inexistente o a saber.


----------



## aris (16 Dic 2021)

¿Por qué es culpa de la sociedad lo que le ha ocurrido a esta mujer? Ella ha vivido la vida con los valores que los progres quieren, si eso le ha llevado a esta situación, los progres tendrán que valorar si sus valores son válidos para llevar una vida sana.


----------



## Informatico77 (16 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Eres el claro ejemplo de que la sociedad es un fracaso.
> 
> Sean cuales sean tus ideas, siempre debes tener empatía hacia los demás. Has demostrado que no tienes empatía, ratifica lo que he dicho.



Este es un foro de sociópatas y verdugos, la mayoría deberían estar en un psiquiátrico más que para ayudarlos a ellos (que también), para protegernos a los demás. Verónica Forqué era un caso de libro de todo lo contrario: sí, la sociedad fue la culpable, la que le dio el empujoncito para cometer el suicidio. Evidentemente, ella ya vivía una situación delicada, pero el ensañamiento con ella no ha sido normal. Me imagino la desesperación y la soledad de esta pobre mujer que ha muerto pensando que su vida ya no tenía solución, que prefería morir antes que seguir sufriendo, la inmensa soledad y dolor que habrá sentido. Descanse en paz ella y descansen en paz todos los que han cometido ese acto de desesperación terrible sumidos en un dolor, soledad y desesperanza totales.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (16 Dic 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> A ver gilipollas, yo solo respeto a aquellos que como mínimo no son unos farsantes que todos sabemos de que palo van pero ni siquiera tienen la poca vergüenza de opinar conociendo un mínimo el tema.
> 
> Si supieses lo MÍNIMO, pero lo mínimo de estos temas, lo primero que tendrías que haber hecho es distinguir entre sindromes depresivos endógenos y exógenos. Si no la conoces, busca la diferencia.
> 
> El 90% o más de las depresiones son de origen exógeno y tienen orígenes perfectamente rastreables. Pero claro tú venías aquí a otra cosa, a manipular y hacer control de daños. Así que sí, te puedes ir a tomar por culo con tu moralina barata de progre rancio y amanerado.





eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Pero es que no estas viendo el resto de hilos, que la hija esta aun mas tarada que ella?



Sí ya lo sé.


eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿Pero es que no estas viendo el resto de hilos, que la hija esta aun mas tarada que ella?



Yo no he dicho que tenga que ser su hija. Muchas veces la mejor familia no es la de sangre.

Aunque como he dicho, es una responsabilidad relativa, pq una persona adulta hace lo que quiere y se deja aconsejar...si le da la gana.


----------



## Skylar (16 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente; estoy pensando en hacer lo mismo, pero no se me ocurre adónde ir.



Te he criticado el título por generalizar:

_Los alemanes son nazis. 

Los españoles son unos enfermos.

Los burbujeros son unos canallas_

No es verdad.

Ahora bien, que hay nazis es cierto. Que hay mucho enfermo y canalla en la sociedad cierto. Y por aquí, también. Siempre los hubo... llevo por aquí más de una década y siempre fue así. Como en el "mundo exterior".

El problema es que la maldad va en aumento (los cristianos debemos estar atentos a estas señales) y tú como buen observador y preocupado abres un hilo. Se nota aquí. Mucho. Supongo que dos años de plandemía, algo tendrán que ver.

Y más alerta debemos estar teniendo en cuenta que Burbuja es como "campanilla de ánimas" avisa y da paso a los acontecimientos.



Spoiler



Donde primero se habló de la crisis del ladrillo. Donde se empezó a comentar todo el asunto de la ideología de género (recuerdo que hay un subsubforo relacionado). Donde nos tomamos en serio la "gripe china" en enero y nos negamos a creer la versión oficial en marzo.

Mi última sorpresa, desde hace más de un año, fue comprobar como los hilos de "conspiraciones" se desbordaban por otros subforos. El forero Nico, en modo guasa, dijo que cancelaran "conspiraciones" ya que toda Burbuja era "conspiraciones". Alguien dijo que hay que inventar nuevas conspiraciones porque las primeras ya se cumplieron. jajaja.



Conforme aumenten la maldad y la canalla no habrá muchos sitios donde ir, ni en el mundo digital ni el físico.

Solución. Hay está el nuevo subforo preparacionista para lo material. Y para los espiritual: establecer mejores lazos con los vecinos, conocidos (donde incluyo a muchos burbujeros) y amigos. Cuidar aún más la familia (último reducto que desea abolir el NOM)...

... y por supuesto saber que esta guerra YA está ganada de antemano. Odio y miedo ninguno, es darle munición al enemigo.

*AMOR y VALOR*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Dic 2021)

La audiencia pide la cancelación de 'MasterChef'


Las redes se han vuelto a encender después de conocer el fallecimiento de Verónica Forqué en su domicilio particular de Madrid. Ya conocemos que la actriz madrileña




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Libistros (16 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Te entiendo perfectamente; estoy pensando en hacer lo mismo, pero no se me ocurre adónde ir.



Puedes empezar yéndote a esa China que tanto defiendes y pontificas a tratar de aplicar las ideas destructivas que subrepticiamente (en tu caso) sueltas por aquí. A ver cuántos tiros aguantas antes de que tiren tu cadáver a la primera fosa séptica que encuentren. Luego regresa en plan fantasma y nos cuentas sus bondades por el foro. A lo mejor hasta popularizas una nueva Ouija: conectas el teclado a nada y esperas a que vaya saliendo la diarrea que sueltas en alguno de tus hilos repletos de superioridad moral, estilo izquierda caviar.


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (16 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Recuerdo que a principios de los años 70, una mujer loca de un pueblo de al lado del mío, se presentó a un concurso de canto en TVE. Llamaron al ayuntamiento y fueron a buscarla; *hoy la usarían, como hicieron con Verónica Forqué:*
> 
> Tendría que haber sido un toque de atención para todos, pero pesó más el morbo y el ensañamiento. En las redes sociales, los insultos fueron injustos, lamentables y excesivos. “Estás de psiquiátrico, definitivamente”, comentaba uno. “Qué lástima que no te hubieras ido en la primera gala”, dijo otro. “Ojalá te echen porque es lo que te mereces”, aseguraba un tercero. “Recemos para que Verónica Forqué sea encerrada en un psiquiátrico”, pedía otro más.​​Pura hipocresía​​Comentarios como estos -podríamos añadir centenares más-, demuestran una vez más que vivimos en un momento, no ya de farándula y espectáculo, porque de eso ya llevamos años, seguramente décadas e incluso siglos, sino de linchamiento constante, del todo vale para asegurar la audiencia, los likes y el comentario en Twitter hecho con mala baba y rabia. Queremos lágrimas y dolor y sufrimiento en directo. Para eso lo vemos, deben pensar muchos. Para que nos entretengan y nos distraigan con sus miserias. Nunca nos paramos a pensar que hay personas detrás que están sufriendo. Es la absoluta hipocresía de una sociedad que asegura estar muy concienciada con la salud mental, pero que en cuanto tiene un caso en directo, público y notorio, en vez de ayudar contribuye al ensañamiento, al señalamiento, al ostracismo y al estigma.​​Muchos pensarán que Verónica Forqué se prestó voluntariamente a ello, que ella fue la que accedió a salir en televisión. Muchos otros aún pensarán que, de vez en cuando, sonreía, por lo que nadie podría haber pensado que estaba tan grave. Pero es una excusa deplorable. Ella participó en un concurso, no estaba allí para que la lincharan usando sus problemas de salud mental. El espectáculo en que TVE ha incurrido permitiendo que una participante de uno de sus programas recibiera semejante hostigamiento, más sabiendo por lo que estaba pasando, es repugnante. Indigno de una cadena pública que pagamos con los impuestos de todos. No todo vale ni debería valer"​​
> 
> ...



Pues te lo explico muy facilmente, somos una sociedad que ha dejado morir a sus mayores como perros y que permiten que abusen de sus niños... ¿crees que no iba a ser diferente con los enfermos mentales?... esto es España.


----------



## Lester_33 (16 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La audiencia pide la cancelación de 'MasterChef'
> 
> 
> Las redes se han vuelto a encender después de conocer el fallecimiento de Verónica Forqué en su domicilio particular de Madrid. Ya conocemos que la actriz madrileña
> ...



Y esa productora es de catalonia ¿verdad?... es que no falla.


----------



## inteño (16 Dic 2021)

Adolfo Fuerte dijo:


> Pues te lo explico muy facilmente, somos una sociedad que ha dejado morir a sus mayores como perros y que permiten que abusen de sus niños... ¿crees que no iba a ser diferente con los enfermos mentales?... esto es España.



Es curioso pensar en esos hechos que describes tan sucintamente:
1) dejan morir a los viejos como animales abandonados, sin atención, "porque hay un virus"
2) como "hay un virus", hay que pinchar a jóvenes y niños, que no lo pueden pillar, para proteger a viejos.

Lo de la Forqué, pues un jueguete roto, otro más. Se la han cargado sus amigüichis. Pensad en los de la zeja: cualquiera d eellos podría ser el siguiente.


----------



## Super Españolazo (16 Dic 2021)

Y quien coño es esa?


----------



## M. Priede (17 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La audiencia pide la cancelación de 'MasterChef'
> 
> 
> Las redes se han vuelto a encender después de conocer el fallecimiento de Verónica Forqué en su domicilio particular de Madrid. Ya conocemos que la actriz madrileña
> ...



El problema es la audiencia, que no recriminó la conducta a la cadena ni a la productora ni a quienes la acompañaban en el equipo hasta que sobrevino la tragedia. Ahora todos entonarán el mea culpa para seguir haciendo lo mismo.


----------



## Ludovicus (17 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> El problema es la audiencia, que no recriminó la conducta a la cadena ni a la productora ni a quienes la acompañaban en el equipo hasta que sobrevino la tragedia. Ahora todos entonarán el mea culpa para seguir haciendo lo mismo.



El problema es la audiencia, por ver mierda.


----------



## adal86 (17 Dic 2021)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> No se ponga usted en modo paranoico que yo solo tengo esta cuenta.
> Si usted tiene varias, no se proyecte. Y si varios ya le han propuesto lo mismo, será por algo. Digo yo.
> Y si considera que lo que planteo es la falacia del falso dilema y que existen otras opciones, señálelas.
> 
> Nunca dije que que las libertades fueran buenas caiga quien caiga. Digo que no siempre el pasado fue mejor y que el hombre o es libre o no es. Filosófica y humanamente no hay más opciones. Además, le hice varias preguntas y no contestó ninguna. Irse por la tangente y tal.



El hombre nunca es libre al 100%. Ni aquí ni en la tribu más remota del amazonas. Y si usted cree que es libre, salga a la calle con una metralleta y póngase a disparar a la gente, y verá lo libre que es...

El dilema no es libertad vs no libertad, el dilema es normas impuestos por QUIÉN, y para QUÉ.

Aclarado lo anterior, avancemos ahora en la comparación franquismo vs actualidad. Usted dice que con Franco había mucha menos libertad que hoy. Bien. Que con Franco había poca libertad no se lo voy a discutir, sería de tontos hacerlo, ¿pero usted está seguro de que hoy tenemos más?

Que se meta un okupa en tu casa, y verás la libertad que tienes. O llama al 016, a la policía, Guardia Civil o a quién tú quieras para decir que tu mujer te maltrató, verás también la libertad que tienes. O que tengas que separarte de tu mujer y haya hijos y propiedades por medio, verás la libertad. Que un negro viole a tu hija, verás tu libertad cuando la justicia se desentienda, porque el tío es negro y por tanto intocable. Con la vacuna, lo mismo Y así un largo, larguísimo etc. Entonces te pregunto, ¿estás seguro de que ahora tenemos más libertad que en la época de Franco?


----------



## Skywalker22 (17 Dic 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> El hombre nunca es libre al 100%. Ni aquí ni en la tribu más remota del amazonas. Y si usted cree que es libre, salga a la calle con una metralleta y póngase a disparar a la gente, y verá lo libre que es...
> 
> El dilema no es libertad vs no libertad, el dilema es normas impuestos por QUIÉN, y para QUÉ.
> 
> ...



Es que libertad no es hacer lo que a uno le venga en gana. Hombre autónomo, hombre heterónomo, de Kant. Si entiende usted eso, entenderá qué es libertad.
En cuanto a Franco, no le echo la culpa a él de más o menos libertad. Es más, no estoy seguro de haberlo citado en mi post, pero si lo hice en ningún caso fue para culparlo de una situación en particular. Solo digo que hace décadas la represión en ciertos aspectos de la vida social era mayor que hoy en día. Al menos hoy en día te puedes divorciar, ¿qué prefieres? ¿seguir casado con alguien con quién te llevas mal?
Con el tema de los hijos la gente se arma unas peloteras enormes, cuando en realidad, a nivel social hay poco problema con eso. En general los padres desean que sean ellas las que se queden con la custodia. Te lo digo porque tengo y tuve algunos compañeros de curro que se divorciaron y ninguno se peleó por la custodia de sus hijos, y abiertamente te decían: "están mejor con la madre, yo no me amaño bien con las tareas de la casa, no tengo tiempo, etc". Sin problema alguno. Otros optaron por la compartida, el caso de unos amigos, y los dos respetan sus turnos quincenales con los hijos hace ya tiempo. Solo conozco el caso de un tipo que luchó hace años por la custodia de la hija. Y cuando la consiguió, NO se hizo cargo de ella sino que la envió con la abuela. Estaba claro que solo quería joder a la ex.
Así que, menos drama que ahora la opción de la custodia compartida está muy extendida.
Lo de la violencia de género es otra historia que hay que solucionar porque está claro que no se respetan los derechos del hombre. No se respeta la presunción de inocencia.

Y también hay más libertad en lo que respecta a la represión familiar, institución que se cobraba víctimas femeninas pero en mayor medida MASCULINAS. Y como anécdota dramática, el caso de un conocido de la familia. Este hombre ganaba bastante dinero, era joven, pero bueno en su profesión y tenía muy buenos beneficios. La madre figuraba como cotitular en sus cuentas. Un día fue y le vació la cuenta al hijo. Y NO PROTESTES porque es tu MAAAADRE y a una madre no se le replica. Esto fue hace décadas. Los hermanos de parte de la madre, que todos querían chupar del bote. ESO ES INADMISIBLE, porque si inadmisible es que te roben, más que lo haga tu madre. Pero la sociedad defendía a las madres como figuras divinas. Hoy ya no es tan así por fortuna. Hoy ya hay gente que se atreve a criticar a sus progenitoras, no todas son santas, no todas son buenas con los hijos, algunas son tóxicas, otras ladronas, narcisistas o maltratadoras. Pero no dijeras nada de una madre hace unas décadas.
¿Ves cómo hay grises?


----------



## M. Priede (17 Dic 2021)

TVE recula y comunica esta drástica medida sobre 'MasterChef' tras la muerte de Verónica Forqué


TVE ha descartado la emisión de los programas de 'MasterChef Junior' y 'Maestros de la costura' en los que participó Verónica Forqué.




www.eltelevisero.com


----------



## maxkuiper (17 Dic 2021)

Te lo has currao tio.

Buen analisis


----------



## M. Priede (18 Dic 2021)

"Verónica era muy excéntrica y eso significa audiencia. Se la puso de capitana de un equipo para que se generase el caos e, incluso, uno de los miembros del jurado, Pepe,* la apadrinó para que pasase más tiempo en pantalla*. Se la llevó al límite como a todos los concursantes de su perfil", explican. 

“No es por echarme flores, pero es muy complicado lo que hacemos cada temporada. Nosotros vamos con unos formatos muy blancos, muy familiares, y *competimos con otros muy de 'reality', mucho más fuertes, como pueden ser ‘La isla de las tentaciones’, ‘Supervivientes’ o ‘Gran Hermano’*. Al final hay que llamar la atención y hay que entretener. Y lo hacemos cosiendo y cocinando”. 

Por último, cabría cuestionarse* por qué hay tanto secretismo en torno a este programa*. Los pocos que hablan no quieren dar su nombre, mientras que la mayoría rechaza contar lo que sucede una vez se apagan las cámaras. Los motivos son diferentes según a quién le preguntes. "MasterChef' es un programa con muchísima audiencia* que, además, paga bien al personal*. Es cierto que es muy intensivo, con mucho viaje y trabajo los fines de semana que no se paga, pero cualquier guionista lo va a ver como un seguro de vida. Piensa que los programas en televisión suelen durar una o dos temporadas; 'MasterChef' lleva casi 10 años". 

Por otra parte, los concursantes famosos no pueden hablar por dos motivos: tienen una cláusula de silencio y, además, *para muchos es la última tabla de salvación*. Lo explica un agente de artistas: "*Se busca a actores en horas bajas que traguen con lo que sea.* A la mayoría los exprimen mucho más de lo que esperan, porque, además, los artistas tienen siempre una relación muy complicada con su ego, pero el sistema es así y ellos solo quieren volver a reengancharse a la maquinaria,* por eso casi ninguno te va a reconocer que la experiencia de 'MasterChef' es horrible*, aunque en privado lo hagan casi todos". 









Los bajos fondos de 'MasterChef': "Se nos pide que apretemos a la gente, hasta romperla"


Presión salvaje, ganadores designados y toda una suerte de ayudas se esconden detrás de uno de los formatos más exitosos de la televisión




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Furymundo (18 Dic 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Vivimos la sociedad más egocéntrica, individualista, sin empatía ni inteligencia emocional del s.xx y XXI
> 
> Dep verónica.
> 
> Su muerte es un fracaso de todos.



para tener inteligencia emocional primero necesitas INTELIGENCIA a secas.
y eso en hezpaña no existe.


----------



## Mr. Frost (20 Dic 2021)

*Aseguran que Verónica Forqué dejó 'Masterchef' tras contraer el Covid-19: "Esto es algo que no se ha querido explicar"*


Tras la muerte de Verónica Forqué el pasado lunes 13 de diciembre por "asfixia mecánica" (tal y como dictaminó su autopsia), Masterchef Celebrity recibió numerosas críticas de quienes consideran que el programa de TVE no debería haber expuesto a una persona que sufría depresión. 

Una semana después de la muerte de la actriz, ha salido a la luz que, en realidad, la ganadora de cuatro premios Goya no se fue del programa "por depresión, ni por tristeza", si no porque se contagio de Covid-19 y esto es "algo que no se ha querido explicar".

Lo cuenta en El País una de sus amigas íntimas, Beatriz de la Gándara (productora de cine y esposa de Fernando Colomo), con quien Verónica había quedado para merendar tan solo tres días antes de su triste pérdida. 

"Tras su salida de las grabaciones de 'Masterchef' [primavera de 2021] nos fuimos a comer y me contó que se había ido porque se había infectado de Covid. 'Bendita Covid que me ha permitido irme del programa', me dijo", desvela de la Gándara en dicha publicación. A juzgar por las palabras que le transmitió, Verónica estaba cansada de estar en el programa y contagiarse de Covid-19 le permitió salir. 

Beatriz pone sobre la mesa el debate de por qué no se ha contado esta versión de forma pública: "Esto es algo que no se ha querido explicar. Su salida no fue por depresión ni por tristeza, eso me comentó. Verónica aseguró que se lo había pasado muy bien en el programa pero que, a veces, se ponía muy nerviosa y que no se reconocía en algunas reacciones que había tenido. Tras el verano, la volví a encontrar tristona".

Aseguran que Verónica Forqué dejó 'Masterchef' tras contraer el Covid-19: "Esto es algo que no se ha querido explicar" (eleconomista.es)


----------



## nekcab (20 Dic 2021)

NelsonVigum dijo:


> Lo que le pagaran es irrelevante.
> Ella no debería haber ido nunca en ese estado a MC. Su familia y seres queridos no deberían haberle dejado ir. Y MC no debería haberla dejado participar o cortar su participación cuando era tan evidente que no estaba bien.
> 
> De las 3 partes implicadas a la que más se le puede pedir explicaciones es a MC. A ella en su estado no se le puede pedir nada. Y a los demás, hasta qué punto un amigo o un familiar puede impedir con éxito que un adulto haga lo que quiera?



Cometes 2 errores:
1.- Te estás dejando llevar por los últimos minutos de un drama que ya estaba sentenciado hace varios años
2.- Cometes el error typicall hispanish: para todo, "alguien" se encarga. Siempre es "alguien" pq como español nos han educado para tener una cosmovisión estatista donde el Estado siempre nos vela. Y por extensión, ante los problemas entendemos que "alguien" se encarga.

El problema a tu punto de vista, la misma Veronica:



Veronica Forqué dijo:


> "...
> La pareja estuvo casada hasta hace siete años, fecha en la que decidieron poner punto y final a *más de 30 años de convivencia*. Fue entonces cuando la actriz decidió hablar públicamente de lo que había supuesto esta historia de amor para ella y los motivos de esta sonada ruptura. “Nos separamos porque era incapaz de vivir una realidad que no era verdad. *Es horrible darte cuenta de que no sientes nada por tu pareja*, con la que has estado 34 años. Pero he salido muy fortalecida”, confesaba en una entrevista para el Diario de Navarra.



Hablamos de 2014. A Veronica le gustaba "abrir" su mente y su alma ante una cámara más q un tonto con un lápiz. El guión ya estaba escrito. Sólo que para que tirara la cuerda a estas alturas había que esta vez apurar más: presentarse a Master Chef.

Es como el que se mete en la jaula de los leones y tras acabar mal le echamos la culpa a los leones. Ambos (MC y Veronica) tienen/tenían su guión ya escrito, si quieres, lo dejamos en que no hay culpables, simplemente el guión se terminó de desarrollar.


----------



## cimarrón (20 Dic 2021)

Si la hubiesen expulsado por problemas mentales no hubiesen faltado las críticas, probablemente por los mismos que ahora critican la gestión del programa. Ese programa es una puta mierda y es mucho más cruel cuando los concursantes no son famosos. A Verónica Forqué, que en paz descanse, le faltaba un hervor como a muchos otros concursantes que han pasado por el programa. ¿A quién le importaba?


----------



## Gorkako (20 Dic 2021)

Mucho hablar de suicidios pero lo de 3000 tíos vs 1000 tías ya si eso lo dejamos para otro día no vaya a ser que el ninisterio de la concubina salga mal parado... en lo que respecta a MC no deja de ser un reality guionizado (del que llevan un cerro de ediciones) al que la gente sabe a lo que va...


----------



## Lechuga verde (21 Ene 2022)

La gente que se suicida es porque se quiere poco y también porque la sociedad la ignora, la gente es muy hija de puta


----------



## eL PERRO (2 Dic 2022)

Osea que como una puta loca del coño que habia sido toda su puta vida igual de loca del coño, le dio por meterse una sobredosis, la culpa es del ultimo programa de la telediarrea al que esa loca del coño le dio por ir por ultima vez a sacar pasta

*Y lo de SOCIEDAD ENFERMA Y ENCANALLADA lo viene a decir un tarado sicopata malnacido hijo de la gran puta que lleva un puto año entero haciendo propaganda para que MONGOLIA INVADA EUROPA Y ASESINE A MILLONES DE BLANCOS INOCENTES*

Es jodidamente increible


----------



## EnergiaLibre (2 Dic 2022)

La hija satanista guarrona tuvo que ayudar algo, aunque de tal palo tal astilla.


----------

